# 

## lubiębudować

Nie miewam stereotypów. pracuje w branży, której daleko do budowlanki, gdzie terminy i jakość mają, naprawdę mają znaczenie. prowadzę firmę i nikogo nie obchodzi, szczególnie klientów, czy tramwaj nie dojechał czy koledzy wpadli wieczorem, ma byc zrobione i koniec. Mimo tego od samego poczatku mialem dla budowlancow taryfe ulgowa. wiadomo, nie kazdy pracuje jak przedsiebiorca.

tymczasem buduje dom, już od zeszłych wakacii - był plan w pierwszym roku większość surowego, potem wykończenie.chciałem jedną ekipę do stanu surowego, drugą do końca, do wykończenia (domu, nie inwestora :smile: 

tymczasem... murarze niby ok, nie miałem uwag do ich prac, kierbud tym bardziej. terminu żadnego nie dotrzymali. wiosną próbowali skończyć to co w pażdzierniku skończyć mieli. w końcu się rozmyślili.. w polowie scianek dzialowych. Mam umowę, kary umowne, nie zapłąciłem całości, ale to mnie jakoś nie satysfakcjonuje.

przyszłą druga ekipa. szło dobrze aż do instalacji, których nie zrobiłem na czas ze względu na ... opóźnienia w stawianiu ścianek działowych (3 tygodnie) tej właśnie ekipy. Nie odliczyłem im kar, nie chodzi mi generalnie, żeby mniej zarobili. chce, żeby dobrze zrobili i zarobili. obrazili się, przestawili telefon odbierać (ogólnie to ulubiona metoda budowlańców na problemy). nie jeździłem do nich, zatrudniłęm kolejną.

kolejna zrobiła tynki, wylewki, wstawiłem okna, i... szlag mnie trafia. ile razy trzeba poprosić by towarzystwo łaskawie wybrało się do roboty. nie pojechałem na długi weekend, bo chcieli pracować (nie przyszli). ogólnie największy wk... gdy człowiek zrobi wszystko, żeby roboty szły a wykonawca totalną zlewkę

teraz mam dylemat. mam umowę, wszystkie zapisy pięknie, łącznie z zapisem, ze jesli wykonawca zejdzie z placu placi ewentualna roznice ceny nastepcy.
i co z tego

przed rozpoczeciem budowy myslalem, ze przerosnie mnie merytorycznie i finansowo. Merytorycznie wykonawcy zwykle sa gorzej przygotowani od inwestorow. zwykle to inwestorom zalezy i sa w stanie zrozumiec, o co chodzi w danej robocie, jakie sa kluczowe sprawy itd. nie nie chodzi mi o szperanie w necie, ale mozna dowiedziec sie z a) literatury fachowej b) prasy fachowej c) rozmow z niezaleznymi fachowcami, kiebudem, architektem. jednym slowem robilem wiele,zeby wiedziec o co chodzi

finansowo - najwiekszy trud na budowie to wepchnac tym ludziom pieniadze do kieszeni!!! nie wystarczy poprosic i zaplacic. towarzystwu sie nie chce. dodatkowo - jesli wytocze przynajmniej jednemu proces, bede mial pol budowy za darmo. tylko co z tego - nie o to mi chodzilo.

terminowo - nie bylem sobie w stanie wyobrazic, ze mozna robic taaaaakie opoznienia, to wrecz fizycznie niemozliwe. opoznienia wieksze niz czas samej roboty. a jednak im sie udaje.

moze zwariowalem, ktos powie, ze to ze mna cos nie tak. ale czy zwyczajnie nie mam prawa wymagac, zeby a) bylo zrobione dobrze (idealnie nie potrafia) b) bylo zrobione choc w przyblizeniu w terminie (zadej z nich nie potrafi oszacowac dobrze ile prace zajma - dopoki pracuja nie wkurzam sie nawet na opoznienia). uwazam, ze jestem zajebiscie dla nich wyrozumialy a i tak zachowuja sie jak banda gowniarzy

nie mam stereotypow, ale naprawde bede mial problem podac reke budowlancowi jeszcze chyba pare lat.

co z tymi smiesznymi kolesiami robic? szkoda mi juz czasu na szukanie kolejnych ekip, chcialbym cos jeszcze w zyciu robic niz tylko budowac .przez tych wszystkich "wykonawcow" mam wiecej przestojow niz realnej roboty. przestojow tez dlatego, ze nie bylo nigdy problemu, ze u mnie porobia 3 tygodnie a potem potrzebuja 2... zeby to tylko byly 2...

widzialem naprawde w cholere budow, niektorzy byli z polecenia. z wszystkimi to samo. fochy, ze inwestor wymaga czegokolwiek. i co za roznica czy czerwiec czy pazdziernik, w koncu inwestor ma czas. najlepsze jest to, ze chcialem jedna ekipe do surowego (!) - a CI goscie wszystko powiedza, ze robia, a potem w trakcie kwiatki wychodza, ze tego sie nie podejma, a to nie w tym miesiacu itd

najbardziej chyba rozbraja mnie unikanie kontaktu - ci goscie nie maja nawet na tyle jaj, zeby powiedziec, ze maja mnie w dupie

to sie wyzalilem, jak macie doswiadczenia z wymienianiem ekip to napiszcie prosze  :smile:  troche czlowiekowi ulzy  :smile:

----------


## fotohobby

Tak na oko, to szef  mojej ekipy od SSO urodził sie jakieś 55 lat temu, tynkarze i instalatorzy jakieś 30 lat. Wszyscy spełniaja kryterium "słowny, solidny, fachowy"

----------


## luky007

".chciałem jedną ekipę do stanu surowego, drugą do końca, do wykończenia (domu, nie inwestora"

wyda ci sie to dziwne ale z doświadczeń swoich i znajomych to założenie to podstawowoy problem (choć powinno być niby odwrotnie), otóż nie ma czegoś takiego jak ekipa kompletna A-Z, natomiast jest mnóstwo dobrych murarzy, dekarzy, cieślów, hydraulików elektryków - teraz tylko kwestia czy jest możliwe dla ciebie to wszystko zgrać, i w tym kierunku idź, poprostu podziel to wszystko na możliwie małe etapy, te małe etapy wymagaja specjalistów, ci specjaliści nie znudzą ciebie i siebie jak bedą na robocie max 2 tyg. i skasuja kase... oczywiście bedą problemy, ale łatwiej znaleść kolejnego gościa do wylewek (pewnie 2 telefony i na drugi dzien bedzie) niż nową firme która zrobi ci SSZ  . Z wszystkim co napisałeś się w 100% zgadzam

----------


## fighter1983

Zapraszam w kwestii hydroizolacji wszystkiego co moze przeciekac  i elewacji. 
Przelamiemy  :smile:  
Tyle ze ja nie jestem tani... ale na to wydaje mi sie jestes przygotowany. 
Dostaniesz najlepsze materialy dostepne na rynku i zgodne ze wszystkimi wytycznymi wykonanie. W terminie.

----------


## Nefer

Po prostu : podejmowałeś złe wybory  :smile:

----------


## lubiębudować

dziękuje wszystkim za odpowiedzi

luky - Twój post dał mi do myślenia, może to jest metoda, spróbuje i tak.

Nefer - Twój post mnie rozbroił  :smile:  przecież zawsze wszystko wina inwestora  :smile: ))

próbuje też namówić kierbuda, żeby stał się inwestorem zastępczym, tylko się broni rękoma i nogami na razie, już raz próbowałem go przekonać  :wink:  
efekt fizyczny pewnie byłby jeden, ale byłoby ekstra psychicznie... ja tam w robocie odpoczywam od budowlańców, a teoretycznie nie mam luzackiego zawodu.

----------


## gorbag

Podobnie jak fotohobby mam prawie same bardzo dobre wspomnienia i prawie wszystkich wykonawców którzy przewijali się przez budowę mogę polecić dalej.

Opóźnienia to kwestia umowna. Najlepiej nie mieć terminarza i nie cisnąć czasu  :smile: 
Kiedy będzie to będzie. Lepiej później, a solidnie, albo taniej. 
Akurat w mojej okolicy terminy miałem krótkie, więc po zakończeniu jednej roboty mogłem się rozglądać za wykonawcą następnego etapu.
Największe opóźnienie miał stolarz z drzwiami wewnętrznymi, bo spóźnił się jakieś dwa miesiące. Ale i tak zdążył na naszą przeprowadzkę (wzięliśmy odpowiednią rezerwę), a poza tym dorzuca coś gratis, rozdziela nam płatność na raty (mamy zapłacić drugą połowę do końca roku) i jesteśmy zadowoleni z efektu. Czy to nie ważniejsze niż dotrzymanie terminu?

----------


## Michal_Wawa

> nie mam stereotypow, ale naprawde bede mial problem podac reke budowlancowi jeszcze chyba pare lat.


To masz zupełnie poprawne odczucia  :smile:  Budowlańcy to inny gatunek człowieka a pojęcie termin wykonania jest dla nich jakimś dziwnym stwierdzeniem w baaardzo obcym języku  :smile:  Ulubione zwroty to:
-panie, kto to panu tak spier..ił?!?,
-kierowniku, jakaś zaliczka potrzebna...

A no i najlepszy dowcip budowlańca:
-w poniedziałek jesteśmy na 8 rano  :smile:   :smile:   :wink:

----------


## Balto

Michał_Wawa: czemu? Jak znam swoich stałych klientów to wiem jaki mogę mieć margines błędu, jak ktoś świeży i się umawiam na dostarczenie towaru - to dowożę w terminie, poradą służę - tynki, zaprawy, betony - nie ma sprawy. Mam jakieś takie głupie podejście. Nie dalej jak wczoraj udzielałem klientowi przyśpieszonego kursu naukowego pt: plastyfikatory, grunty i beton w dziale materiały wiążące... Tylko 2,5h...

----------


## fighter1983

> To masz zupełnie poprawne odczucia  Budowlańcy to inny gatunek człowieka a pojęcie termin wykonania jest dla nich jakimś dziwnym stwierdzeniem w baaardzo obcym języku  Ulubione zwroty to:
> -panie, kto to panu tak spier..ił?!?,
> -kierowniku, jakaś zaliczka potrzebna...
> 
> A no i najlepszy dowcip budowlańca:
> -w poniedziałek jesteśmy na 8 rano


To masz skrzywione podejscie do swiata. 
Tak jak i z pkt widzenia sprzedajacego jak i wykonawcy - inwestorow - oszolomow nie brakuje, tak tez w druga strone - nie brakuje niesolidnych firm i oszustow. No ale... nie mozna generalizowac. 
jakos trzeba sie odnalezc i starac sie przynajmniej omijac szerokim lukiem. 
Instynkt, doswiadczenie, obserwacja ludzi i ich zachowan? 
Wychodzac z takiego zalozenia jak piszesz - po przejechaniu trasy np. w-wa - katowice mozna by wysnuc teze - ze kazda kobieta to titrówka to w takim ukladzie po co sie hajtales? o ile juz to zrobiles?

----------


## EWBUD

> To masz skrzywione podejscie do swiata. 
> Tak jak i z pkt widzenia sprzedajacego jak i wykonawcy - inwestorow - oszolomow nie brakuje, tak tez w druga strone - nie brakuje niesolidnych firm i oszustow. No ale... nie mozna generalizowac. 
> jakos trzeba sie odnalezc i starac sie przynajmniej omijac szerokim lukiem. 
> Instynkt, doswiadczenie, obserwacja ludzi i ich zachowan? 
> Wychodzac z takiego zalozenia jak piszesz - po przejechaniu trasy np. w-wa - katowice mozna by wysnuc teze - ze kazda kobieta to titrówka to w takim ukladzie po co sie hajtales? o ile juz to zrobiles?


Dobrze prawisz  :smile: 

Nie ma co generalizować - wszędzie trafiają się  "dziwni" ludzie.

----------


## ElemenT

Prawie rok wcześniej podpisuje się umowę z terminami na wykonanie SSO, a jak przychodzi co do czego to późnienie miesiąc na starcie, potem w trakcie znikają, nie kończą... mam chyba pecha albo wykonawce niesolidnego  :big tongue: 

A poprawki.. panie, umowa a życie to 2 różne sprawy.

----------


## Michal_Wawa

> To masz skrzywione podejscie do swiata. 
> Tak jak i z pkt widzenia sprzedajacego jak i wykonawcy - inwestorow -oszolomow nie brakuje


Jesteś jak rozumiem wykonawcą,  więc nie dziwna jest twa wypowiedź,  przecież nie będziesz sam siebie krytykował. Ja przy budowie domów spotkałem się z 1, słownie jedną solidną ekipą. Byli to elektrycy, inna rzecz, że byli też cholernie drodzy. A reszta.. no cóż,  po polsku  :smile:

----------


## CzarnyIwan

Zaraz gro wykonawców z tego forum lub tych inwestorów co wszystko mieli idealnie zrobione napisze ci że CCC lub że za tanie ekipy brałeś itd. stąd te problemy.  W odpowiedzi na pytanie z tematu to moim zdaniem jeszcze sie taki nie urodził  :yes:

----------


## fighter1983

> Jesteś jak rozumiem wykonawcą,  więc nie dziwna jest twa wypowiedź,  przecież nie będziesz sam siebie krytykował. Ja przy budowie domów spotkałem się z 1, słownie jedną solidną ekipą. Byli to elektrycy, inna rzecz, że byli też cholernie drodzy. A reszta.. no cóż,  po polsku


Jasnowidz normalnie... jak na to wpadles?
Jak to nie bede sam siebie krytykowal - sam poprosilem o opinie w linku w stopce "taki niebieski podkreslony tekst" na dole pod kazdym moim wpisem. W tym takze o wpisy krytyczne - aby poprawic - jezeli cos jest nie tak.

----------


## Nefer

> dziękuje wszystkim za odpowiedzi
> 
> luky - Twój post dał mi do myślenia, może to jest metoda, spróbuje i tak.
> 
> Nefer - Twój post mnie rozbroił  przecież zawsze wszystko wina inwestora ))
> 
> próbuje też namówić kierbuda, żeby stał się inwestorem zastępczym, tylko się broni rękoma i nogami na razie, już raz próbowałem go przekonać  
> efekt fizyczny pewnie byłby jeden, ale byłoby ekstra psychicznie... ja tam w robocie odpoczywam od budowlańców, a teoretycznie nie mam luzackiego zawodu.


Ja sobie po prostu zatrudniłam niezależnego inwestora zastępczego. Oczywiście,że kosztuje. Oczywiście, że nie zwolniło mnie z odpowiedzialności za to co się dzieje na budowie. Oczywiście, że nadal ja podejmowałam wszystkie decyzje. Ale .... nie kopałam się z koniem. Jak mi się nie podobała ekipa albo jej cena (w porównaniu do prezentowanego podejścia) to mówiła: sorry, znajdź kogoś innego. Tak, to jest komfort psychiczny. NIe biegałam jak ekipie zabrakło papiaków albo folii, nie martwiłam się o baraki i dostawy cegieł. I tak było do SSZ. A potem już trzeba było samemu się nieco zaangażować - czytaj: robić nieco więcej niż zdjęcia  :smile: 
Jedyny wykonawca, ktory był moim ewidentnym błędem to był hydraulik - nie wiem co jest z tym zawodem, ale znaleźć kogoś zaufanego to problem. Reszta była bardzo ok. Gorzej - z niektórymi do dziś się przyjaźnię, mamy kontakt i wpadają na kawę.
Może to szósty zmysł a może fart ... ? A może zadawałam odpowiednie pytania i oczekiwałam tego, że dla wykonawcy jego praca to pasja? Pewnie mierzę innych swoją miarą i oczekuję podobnej chemii... Sprawdza się - nie mogę powiedzieć złego słowa.

----------


## EWBUD

> Jesteś jak rozumiem wykonawcą,  więc nie dziwna jest twa wypowiedź,  przecież nie będziesz sam siebie krytykował. Ja przy budowie domów spotkałem się z 1, słownie jedną solidną ekipą. Byli to elektrycy, inna rzecz, że byli też cholernie drodzy. A reszta.. no cóż,  po polsku


To może masz pecha?
Ile tych domów zbudowałeś?
Ja Ci powiem z mojego pkt. widzenia;
murarze - tu chyba najwięcej przypadkowych ludzi (określcie sobie ich sami)
dachowcy - lepiej, przecież pijany na dach nie wejdzie.
Tynkarze - temat rzeka... jeśli stara ekipa, to często pijąca - ale to przecież widac na oko.
Wykończeniówka - w większości normalni ludzie, przynajmniej ja takich spotykam.
Generalnie jedna zasada: pojedz na poprzednie budowy, pogadaj z Inwestorem poprzednim itd. cena niech zejdzie na 2 plan, bo tak naprawdę, drożej mogą Cię kosztować tanie ekipy.
Powdzenia życze w poszukiwaniach.

A wracając do pytania: solidni może tak, ale nie na 100 % - nie ma takich.

----------


## wojtas122

Wydaje mi się,że wybierałeś firmy jedne z tańszych , które po prostu ,,robiły " i gdzieś miały Ciebie (jaka płaca taka praca). Ja dziele firmy na tanie,szybkie i jednorazowe gdzie trzeba na ręce patrzeć  oraz na droższe ,,bezobsługowe".

----------


## fighter1983

Z pkt widzenia wykonawcy - ja nie widze problemu w tym zeby zatrudnic samych co najmiej mgr inz po budowlance i postawic ich na rusztowanie zeby robili elewacje. nie ma problemu - cala ekipe - 4/5(to standard jedna brygada na elewacje domku) osob moge zlozyc z takich ludzi. Do tego nasz nadzor i wgle - bomba, I niech glaszcza i muskaja kazdy 1cm2 elewacji. Tylko wtedy jak zadzownisz inwestorze to 1m2 bedzie kosztowal 300zl+ z materialem netto. Bo to nie pomocnik ktoremu placi sie 120-150zl/dzien tylko specjalista ktoremu trzeba zaplacic duzo wiecej. 
dlatego tez ekipa standardowa sklada sie z 2 ludzi ogarniajacych temat plus 3 ktorzy po prostu sa tansi w utzrymaniu.
Ja to wiem... 
Ale matematyka nie klamie.

----------


## Michal_Wawa

> Wydaje mi się,że wybierałeś firmy jedne z tańszych , które po prostu ,,robiły " i gdzieś miały Ciebie.


No rozumiem, że inni inwestorzy to pytają wykonawcę o cenę i jak usłyszą np. 10 tys to od razu proponują mu 15 tys ?  :smile:

----------


## fotohobby

> No rozumiem, że inni inwestorzy to pytają wykonawcę o cenę i jak usłyszą np. 10 tys to od razu proponują mu 15 tys ?


Nie, inwestorzy robia casting i wybierają najlepszą ofertę (najczęściej nie jest to oferta najtańsza).
Wybierając tynkarzy przejechalem trzy budowy, na ktorzych poprzednio pracowali.

----------


## fotohobby

> Z pkt widzenia wykonawcy - ja nie widze problemu w tym zeby zatrudnic samych co najmiej mgr inz po budowlance i postawic ich na rusztowanie zeby robili elewacje. nie ma problemu - cala ekipe - 4/5(to standard jedna brygada na elewacje domku) osob moge zlozyc z takich ludzi. Do tego nasz nadzor i wgle - bomba, I niech glaszcza i muskaja kazdy 1cm2 elewacji. .


Mnie brak dyplomów nie przeszkadza. Przeszkadza za to rotacja w firmach budowlanych . 
Firma rzetelna polecana w roku 2014, w 2015 moze już być znacząco gorsza, a to dlatego, że zmieniło się 80% obsady.
Jak szef ekipy robi z nimi, to jeszcze nie problem, bo jakoś to ogarnie, ale jeśli ma tych ekip kilka, to można się naciąć...

----------


## Frofo007

Może opowiem moją historię...

Jestem drobnym przedsiębiorcą, chciałem założyć inną działalność aby zwiększyć swoje zyski. Padło akurat na wykończeniówkę.
Znalazłem pracowników, którzy pokazali mi swoje wcześniejsze prace, wydawało się, że są solidni i że zrobimy razem biznes.
Moja "pierwotna" firma zajmuje się reklamą, także codziennie miałem nawet kilka telefonów z prośbą o wycenę prac. Pierwszym zleceniem było malowanie domku. Jako, że zainwestowałem trochę kasy to mieliśmy agregat hydrodynamiczny. Malowanie zajęło 6 godzin (z gruntowaniem) za co zarobiliśmy 3000zł, także myślę sobie, że chwyciłem, kurę, która znosi złote jajka  :wink:  Pracownikowi, który malował za 6h zapłaciłem na rękę (pod odliczeniu podatków, ZUS itp) 1000zł. Były później kolejne zlecenia, które ten pracownik jak i 3 innych mówiąc delikatnie zje**li. Cokolwiek nie robiliśmy to albo nie przychodzili do pracy, albo robili taką fuszerkę, że ja będąc osobą zieloną gotowałem się w środku. Ciągle szukałem pracowników bo zleceń miałem od groma, ale każdy jeden okazywał się partaczem i pijakiem. Dochodziło do tego, że klient znajdował w pomieszczeniu, gdzie odbywały się prace kilka pustych butelek po piwie! Nigdy w życiu nie najadłem się takiego wstydu. Normalnym zwyczajem tych bałwanów było wyciąganie od klientów kasy, np. mówili, że muszą wyrównać prostą ścianę i aby szef się o tym nie dowiedział wezmą za to tylko 200zł.
Z góry przepraszam normalnych budowlańców, ale z tymi, z którymi miałem wątpliwą przyjemność współpracować to mogę powiedzieć tylko tyle, że są to pijaki, bez żadnych zasad, którzy żerują na cudzej naiwności i dobrym sercu. Intelektualnie to moje rybki w akwarium chyba mają więcej szarych komórek w głowie :/

Ogólnie "całość" skończyła się tym, że wynająłem firmę, która zrobiła poprawki po tych partaczach i zamknąłem tą działalność. Ale ile wstydu, nerwów i kasy na tym straciłem to wiem tylko ja. Dodam, że prowadzę biznes już sporo czasu w innych branżach i pierwszy raz miałem styczność z takimi "pracownikami". Także uważam, że ta branża jest "specyficzna" i bardzo trudno jest znaleźć normalnego i uczciwego pracownika.

----------


## fighter1983

> Może opowiem moją historię...
> 
> Ogólnie "całość" skończyła się tym, że wynająłem firmę, która zrobiła poprawki po tych partaczach i zamknąłem tą działalność. Ale ile wstydu, nerwów i kasy na tym straciłem to wiem tylko ja. Dodam, że prowadzę biznes już sporo czasu w innych branżach i pierwszy raz miałem styczność z takimi "pracownikami". Także uważam, że ta branża jest "specyficzna" i bardzo trudno jest znaleźć normalnego i uczciwego pracownika.


W 100% podpisuje sie pod tym co mowisz. Najwiekszy problem to wlasnie niestety ale pracownicy fizyczni. Zeby skompletowac jedna, sprawna ekipe 4/5osob - bez przesady - ale trzeba ze 30 osob "przemielic".  niestety zeby je "przemielic" cos trzeba nimi zrobic - no i zazwyczaj jest tak, ze trzeba pilnowac, nadzorowac itd. To chyba najtrudniejsze w naszej pracy - dobor ludzi.
Oczywiscie trzeba ich szkolic, jak juz sie naucza "czegos tam" to dochodza do wniosku - aaaa bo wlasciciel to sie "wozi" a my robimy... to moze sami zaczniemy... no i odchodza - tylko nieliczna czesc z nich utrzymuje sie na rynku, bo to taka ekipa - do pierwszej wpadki. 
No ale co zrobisz - nic nie zrobisz  :smile:

----------


## Nefer

Firma to ludzie. I w każdej branży znalezienie odpowiednich ludzi wymaga duuuużo pracy, prób i błędów. I podobnie jest z ekipami - inwestor próbuje, bo musi "na oko" ocenić na ile dana ekipa jest uczciwa, pracowita czy rzetelna. Tak na serio to nie ma na to metody - nikt nie ma na czole napisane "jestem idiotą". Z zarządzającym ekipami jest o tyle gorzej, że wystarczy jedno zgniłe jajo, żeby inwestora doprowadzić do szału - słusznego zresztą. Źle wybrał wykonawca, źle wybrał inwestor - trzeba z tym żyć. Od tego są umowy
To tylko ludzie. Trzeba brać na to poprawkę, że często wykonawca pali się ze wstydu dzięki nim. Oczywiście inwestora to nic nie obchodzi i słusznie. Każdy bierze odpowiedzialność za swoje czyny.

Przykład: ekipa murarzy, ktora u mnie pracowała zaczynała o 6 rano i kończyła o 23. Ja od nich tego nie wymagałam - tak pracowali. Dostawca nie nadążał z materiałem na ściany. Żeby było zabawniej sąsiedzi przychodzili patrzeć jak oni pracują, bo w życiu czegoś takiego nie widzieli. Jak doszło do dachu i zawisła wiecha to oczywiście - starym zwyczajem - chciałam coś kupić ekipie z okazji tej wiechy. Niestety, skończyło się na 6 piwach (na 8 ludzi) bo się okazało,że oni nie piją wódki, a piwo pije jeden chłopak.  Podobno w trakcie budowy u mnie był jeden pomocnik, co to pracował z nimi 4h, bo właśnie był z nim problem. Ale sami go usunęli.
Jak patrzyłam na ich pracę to po prostu było widać, że oni tu przyjechali pracować, a nie leżeć. Wszyscy.
Zresztą sami wykonawcy mają setki historii o nierzetelnych pracownikach. Setki.

----------


## wojtas122

> No rozumiem, że inni inwestorzy to pytają wykonawcę o cenę i jak usłyszą np. 10 tys to od razu proponują mu 15 tys ?


Bez przesady. Nie o to mi chodzi :smile:  choć by fajnie było. Tak jak ktoś napisał ,wykonawca ogłasza ,,przetarg" i wybiera wykonawcę . W 90% decyduje cena i nie mówcie mi,że jest inaczej,a jak ktoś nie ma pojęcia o budowie to już w ogóle.Co innego jak firma jest polecana , robiła tu i tam i ma się pieniądze to nawet się nie patrzy na cenę....

----------


## Balto

wojtas: ech.... chcesz mieć pracownika w robocie, który robi pewne rzeczy wymagające staranności nie można mu płacić na akord, a na godziny. Chcesz mieć porządnie zrobioną robotę - niestety trzeba wiedzieć że za jakość musi się zapłacić. Każdy kto obraca się choć trochę w temacie budowy doskonale wie jak to wygląda. Wie, że poniżej pewnej kwoty choćby świat się walił, zejść się nie da i koniec. Ktoś schodzi - wiadomo że coś będzie "pocyganione". Ale tutaj powinien zostać wrzucony wór kamieni do ogródka zamawiających: to wy kochani państwo decydujecie co i jak, to wy trzymając w ręku kasę mówicie, kto wam to zrobi i jak, to wy mając namiar na szefostwo i tolerując wyciąganie "na coś" od pracowników uczycie ich tego że "frajer da się naciąć", to jest wasza działka.
My jako ludzie oceniamy, rozmawiamy, szukamy uczymy się także na tym co Was boli i co mówicie. Mamy wiedzę, mamy ludzi - ale to Wy jesteście kontrolą ostateczną. To wt krzywiąc się że cena 12 zł/2 tynku jest za wysoka sprawiacie, że na rynku są tzw "łapciuchy", ludzie o których można czytać, że schrzanili robotę. Masz pytania i zastrzeżenia - mów od razu, a nie po trzech tygodniach roboty. Pewne rzeczy robimy automatem, bo to jeden z tysięcy powtarzalnych problemów, inne - sami rozwiązujemy na poczekaniu czasem metodą prób i błędów - korzystając z naszej wiedzy. Ale pytać zawsze można - czemu tak a nie inaczej. 
Mówcie bo bez informacji zwrotnej czasem nie wiemy nic - mogą to być pierdoły z serii "Stasiek i staranniejsze wykonanie", a mogą - istotne i ciekawe rzeczy.

----------


## finlandia

"Podejmować złe wybory".. ale to nie znaczy że winny jest Inwestor. Wybór byl zly, bo ludzie zawiedli. 

Obserwuję pytajacych Inwestorów na forum też patrzę czasem na swoich Klientów. W praktyce decyduje cena. Tzn. wybieracie w większości spośród ofert które uwazacie za dobre (co kolwiek by to znaczyło), ale jak już dwie są na tym samym poziomie to raczej każdy bierze tą tańszą. Kto jest winny? Może i ja, bo nie potrafię / nie chcę się sprzedać przed Klientem - żaden klient nigdy nie usłyszał ode mnie słowa, że musi mnie wybrać, bo "jestem najlepszy". Nie powiem tego - bo byłbym nieszczery. 
Ale też mam tematy od Inwestorów z forum  (wiec tak jakby wiedzą że nie rozmawiają z przypadkową firmą). I przegrywam z powodu różnicy w cenie wielkosci 2-3%, przegrywam śmiesznymi dla mnie pieniędzmi - takimi którymi bez problemu mógłbym się dogadać - wystarczyłyby fakty (kontroferta). 
Także - też twierdzę że cena decyduje.. ale rozumiem to, bo wiem jakie wybory podejmuję sam przy swoich zakupach... 

Pracuję na maksymalnych dla siebie obrotach, nie jestem w stanie zatrudnić dodatkowych ludzi, bo raz : nie upilnuję ich, dwa - nie wiem czy wystarczy mi dla nich pracy..

----------


## Nefer

Finlandia generalizujesz. Przeanalizowałam sobie. Ekipy wybrane przeze mnie ZANIM usłyszałam cenę : architekt do adaptacji, architekt wnętrz, budowlańcy do SSO, okna (brama, drzwi wewnętrzne),parkiety, glazurnik, alarm, dekarz, kostka brukowa. W tych przypadkach cenę poznałam PO wybraniu ekipy.

----------


## Balto

Nefer: może Ty żyjesz w innym świecie - u mnie bardzo często nikt nie pyta się "co" tylko "czemu tak drogo". Nie pamiętam ile razy miałem hasło: wygrałem przetarg a teraz chcę się zmieścić z ceną. Muszę dać tylko tyle i nie mogę więcej... A świat niech się wali i pali...

----------


## finlandia

Nefr, 
tak, generalizuje. Ogolnie- nie narzekam ns swoich klientow :smile:  i nigdy nie wykorzystalem takiej sytuacji /wybor przed oferta/ by zaproponowac zawyzona cene. Zaufanie zobowiazuje.

----------


## fighter1983

Bo to jest kwestia tego, jak podchodzisz do pracy.. czy rano wstajesz jak zdjety z krzyza bo znowu musisz isc do pracy/prowadzic firme zeby zarobic na utrzymanie, czy jest to Twoja pasja. 
Jezeli jest Twoja pasja - szkolisz sie, szkolisz swoich ludzi, na detalach starasz sie poprawiac jakosc swiadczonych uslug, szukasz optymalnych rozwiazan, borykasz sie zproblemami, ktorych jeszcze producent materialu/systemu nie rozwiazal, bo albo sie nie spotkal - albo po prstu jest to dla niego bez znaczenia (bo metry metry i cyfra pobrotu jest wazna). 
I poprawiasz, doskonalisz. Zauwazasz, ze musisz stosowac lepsze rozwiazania, czesto drozsze. Podnosisz standard i jakosc prac, ale kosztem: drozszych materialow i drozszych pracownikow, i czasu, ktory spedzasz na obrobce 1m2 powierzchni, zeby bylo zrobione dokladniej, starannniej i lepiej. 
I tak jak w elewacjach jest, przy 15cm styropianu i tynku silikonowym:
-sa firmy ktore z materialem biora 80zl za m2 - i sa na to klienci
-sa takie ktore biora 130 netto/m2 i sa na to klienci 
-sa takie ktore biora 240+ netto/m2 i tez sa na to klienci
I tylko kwestia tego, gdzie jestes... i do czego dazysz. Ja jestem na tym srodkowym pulapie, ale daze do tego, zeby robic elewacje po te over 200/m2 tylko nie na zasadzie: bo sobie tak wymyslilem, i bo za 2 miesiace chce z zysku kupic nowy samochod czy tam dom wybudowac za rok za $ bez kredytu. Nie... daze do tego, zeby stosowac najlepsze, najnowoczesniejsze technologie, pracowac tylko wysoko wykwalifikowanymi pracownikami - ale wiem, ze bedzie mnie to wiecej kosztowac. Wiec wzrost ceny bedzie proporcjonalny do wzrostu jakosci. 
Dlatego tez Caparol Amphisilan zostal wypchniety przez Caparol NQG... za chwile moze przez Carbon, albo jeszcze inaczej - moze za chwile tylko STO-ISPO i Dryvit, bo Caparol juz bedzie "za cienki"?

----------


## Nefer

> Nefr, 
> tak, generalizuje. Ogolnie- nie narzekam ns swoich klientow i nigdy nie wykorzystalem takiej sytuacji /wybor przed oferta/ by zaproponowac zawyzona cene. Zaufanie zobowiazuje.


Dokładnie tak. Ja też mam klientów - tylko z innej branży. I też uważam, że zobowiązuje  :smile:

----------


## Michal_Wawa

> Dokładnie tak. Ja też mam klientów - tylko z innej branży. I też uważam, że zobowiązuje


No właśnie,  ale nie mówimy o innych branżach tylko o budowlance. 
To jest temat o tyle specyficzny,  że jak mechanik źle ci naprawi samochód albo za drogo albo za długo to nadużywa twego zaufania a w konsekwencji straci klienta a więc i potencjalne nie małe dochody (bo samochód trzeba przeważnie naprawiać lub serwisować wiele razy w ciągu jego życia). Natomiast jak murarz/dekarz/glazurnik itd. coś schrzani to co? No nie zostanie wzięty do budowy kolejnego domu przez tego inwestora. I zwisa mu to jak kilo kitu bo ilu inwestorów indywidualnych będzie budowało kolejny dom ?  :smile:

----------


## namira

Nie do końca mu zwisa,bo jak przylgnie do niego zła opinia,straci zlecenia czyli żródło dochodu,to już nie będzie mu do śmiechu,to przecież w interesie wykonawcy leży dobrze wykonywana praca,to jego być albo nie być na rynku pracy,czasem inwestorzy sami proszą się o problemy zatrudniając na czarno czy kogoś,kto oferuje bardzo niską cenę,robocizna jest droga,tania oferta to często niska jakość wykonania.Dla partaczy nie powinno być miejsca na rynku,ale nawet przy obecnym bezrobociu nie jest łatwo znależć odpowiednich ludzi,firma która budowała mój dom miała ogromne problemy wlaśnie ze znalezieniem pracowników,szef fajny,płacił na godziny,a oni kantowali go ile się dało.

----------


## Michal_Wawa

> czasem inwestorzy sami proszą się o problemy zatrudniając na czarno


No taaak, większość inwestorów bierze glazurników czy tynkarzy na umowę o pracę  :Smile:   :wink:

----------


## MarcBog

Witaj, w przyszlym roku na wiosna bede sie budowal, mozesz podeslac namiary na ekipe o ktorej wspominasz w poscie? Wlasnie takich ludzi szukam, bo to co czytam o tych pseldo fachowcach, to jest wrecz przerazajace. Pozdrawiam :Smile:

----------


## MarcBog

Powyzsza wiad do Nefer  :Smile:

----------


## kater-acme

na forum są białe listy z polecanymi wykonawcami (dla poszczególnych regionów kraju), znajdź, poczytaj, pogadaj z kilkoma - owszem, to nie gwarancja że będzie 100% ok, ale zawsze tam jakieś zwiększenie szans

a w sumie może co ważniejsze - poczytaj też czarne listy

jak to u mnie było - zatrudniłem pierwszą ekipę murarzy i okazali się naprawdę super, robili szybko, w rozsądnej cenie, czysto, bez fuszery; skąd ich miałem: otóż naprzeciwko szeregowca teściów budował się ich sąsiad; teście najpierw obserwowali co i jak, potem poszli bliżej się przyjrzeć, stwierdzili że ładnie, porządnie i rozsądnie, no i tak wyszło  :smile:  dalsi wykonawcy, szczególnie SSO, byli też jakoś związani / współpracujący z murarzem, i też okazało się że są naprawdę udani; trochę chyba mam farta, ale naprawdę nie mam na razie na co narzekać - i każdemu życzę takich historii!

----------


## surgi22

Najlepsza ekipa to z polecenia - ale kontrola nie zawadzi.

----------


## Stanowska

Rzadko można spotkać "złych" murarzy. Tutaj nie ma miejsca, że krzywo coś wymurują, bo nad tym czuwa kierownik budowy. Co najwyżej mogą być nieterminowi.
Natomiast wykończenia typu tynki i inne, to już droga przez mękę pańską - tu się dopiero zaczyna cała zabawa.

----------


## kater-acme

Mój przyszły sąsiad się niedawno wprowadził. Tak kurtuazyjnie na chwilę zajrzeliśmy do niego i ogólnie wszystko* fajnie, ale okazało się, że garaż (w bryle budynku) ma na takim samym poziomie co część mieszkalna. Może i prosto, ale z 40 cm za wysoko  :sad:  

* podczas budowy też były zonki na które się skarżył, coś tam z więźbą, coś z nadprożami...

----------


## EWBUD

> Rzadko można spotkać "złych" murarzy. Tutaj nie ma miejsca, że krzywo coś wymurują, bo nad tym czuwa kierownik budowy. Co najwyżej mogą być nieterminowi.
> Natomiast wykończenia typu tynki i inne, to już droga przez mękę pańską - tu się dopiero zaczyna cała zabawa.


Wiiesz, co nie chcę być niekulturalny, ale jedno mi się nasunęło o razu jak to przeczytałem:
ale pierd....  :smile: 
"rzadko można spotkać złych murarzy"....no ja Cię proszę....na 10 domów moze jeden jest wymurowany ok, reszta lepiej lub gorzej, ale dobrze wcale.

----------


## EWBUD

> Rzadko można spotkać "złych" murarzy. Tutaj nie ma miejsca, że krzywo coś wymurują, bo nad tym czuwa kierownik budowy. Co najwyżej mogą być nieterminowi.
> Natomiast wykończenia typu tynki i inne, to już droga przez mękę pańską - tu się dopiero zaczyna cała zabawa.


Wiesz co? nie chcę być niekulturalny, ale jedno mi się nasunęło o razu jak to przeczytałem:
ale pierd....  :smile: 
"rzadko można spotkać złych murarzy"....no ja Cię proszę....na 10 domów moze jeden jest wymurowany ok, reszta lepiej lub gorzej, ale dobrze wcale.

----------


## Stanowska

A coś bardziej konkretnie? Co może murarz spartaczyć, czego inwestor się nie dopatrzy?
Jest inwestor, jest kierownik budowy - tutaj, na tym etapie, nie da się niczego spierdzielić!
No chyba, że kierownik budowy jest powiązany w jakiś sposób z wykonawcą. Ale chyba nikt rozsądny nie zgadza się na tego typu powiązania, prawda?

----------


## EWBUD

> A coś bardziej konkretnie? Co może murarz spartaczyć, czego inwestor się nie dopatrzy?
> Jest inwestor, jest kierownik budowy - tutaj, na tym etapie, nie da się niczego spierdzielić!
> No chyba, że kierownik budowy jest powiązany w jakiś sposób z wykonawcą. Ale chyba nikt rozsądny nie zgadza się na tego typu powiązania, prawda?


piony, płaszczyny, źle wylane wieńce - powypychane, obwiśnięte stropy itd.itp....

Kierownik budowy - zależy jakiego masz tego Kierownika... czy tylko pieczątka...czy z prawdziwego zdarzenia ale i dobrze opłacanego...poczytaj na Forum jest wiele historii o kierownikowaniu.

Inwestor - hm.... zależy jaki...jak będzie pilnował murowania, to ok. Ale jesli jest laikiem i do tego nie ma czasu, to już sama sobie resztę dopowiedz.

----------


## kater-acme

pisałem dziś posta w temacie o ocieplaniu komina - okazało się, że autor pytania pustaki kominowe ma bez dylatacji, połączone są ze stropem

albo choćby poziomy - mega ważna rzecz, niby prosta, a można spier.... jak miło; u mojego sąsiada na szczęście tylko garaż sknocili, ale czytałem o ludziach, którym murarze spieprzyli tak, że na parterze mają po 2,4 m (albo po prostu mniej niż mieli mieć); to samo tyczy schodów wewnętrznych - jakieś dziwne, nieergonomiczne stopnie itd.

----------


## Nefer

> Witaj, w przyszlym roku na wiosna bede sie budowal, mozesz podeslac namiary na ekipe o ktorej wspominasz w poscie? Wlasnie takich ludzi szukam, bo to co czytam o tych pseldo fachowcach, to jest wrecz przerazajace. Pozdrawiam


Całą listę podałam w swoim dzienniku i chyba na "polecanych ekipach". Ale jak mi na priv wyślesz maila to podeślę Ci namiary w .xls

----------


## Stanowska

> piony, płaszczyny, źle wylane wieńce - powypychane, obwiśnięte stropy itd.itp....
> 
> Kierownik budowy - zależy jakiego masz tego Kierownika... czy tylko pieczątka...czy z prawdziwego zdarzenia ale i dobrze opłacanego...poczytaj na Forum jest wiele historii o kierownikowaniu.
> 
> Inwestor - hm.... zależy jaki...jak będzie pilnował murowania, to ok. Ale jesli jest laikiem i do tego nie ma czasu, to już sama sobie resztę dopowiedz.


Toteż właśnie przecie o tym piszę, że jak ktoś nie ma pojęcia/nie ma czasu na bieżące kontrolowanie stanu surowego budowy, to bierze sobie zaufanego kierownika, który nie pozwoli na fuszerkę typu: 
*"piony, płaszczyny, źle wylane wieńce - powypychane, obwiśnięte stropy itd.itp..."*
Jak krzywo postawią ścianę, to będą musieli rozebrać i od nowa budować, inaczej pieniędzy nie zobaczą, dopóty, dopóki prosto nie zrobią.
Ewentualnie zmiana wykonawcy. To proste na tym etapie. Schody zaczynają się dopiero po wylaniu właściwych schodów i stropów, gdzie nie ma już kierownika budowy.

----------


## finlandia

Tylko wiesz... przez 10 lat bytności na budowach napotkałem może na 10 śladów obecności konkretnego kierbuda.. W rzeczywistości na ścianach jest słabo.. (to i tak łagodnie mówiąc). Krzywizn nie widać na pierwszy rzut oka. Ale będą wychodziły przy stolarce (inne piony okien i ścian), przy tynkowaniu, układaniu kafelków, montażu wanny itp..

----------


## Stanowska

Nie no, tak. Ja tak tylko uogólniłam. Bo przecież nie ma żadnej gwarancji, że ekipa za 50 tys. wymuruje lepiej, niż ta za 30 tys - z tym chyba się zgodzisz?
Także wniosek z tego taki, że trzeba mieć kogoś, kto będzie się na tym znał i wyłapie wszystkie niedociągnięcia. Tylko tyle i aż tyle.

----------


## dorkaS

> Może i ja, bo nie potrafię / nie chcę się sprzedać przed Klientem - żaden klient nigdy nie usłyszał ode mnie słowa, że musi mnie wybrać, bo "jestem najlepszy". Nie powiem tego - bo byłbym nieszczery. 
> .


Tak mi się przypomniała historia z czasów wybierania okien. Na końcu została firma, która na wstępie dała mi swoją wycenę, ze względu na koszty nie najniżsżą, ale ze względu na warunki obsługi, gwarancji i kontaktowności najbardziej mi odpowiadającą. Zupełnie również niechętną do negocjacji cenowej. Moje okna były na tyle w okolicy charakterystyczne, że gdy zdecydowałam się na okna konkretnego producenta  z łatwością było mnie jako zamawiającą identyfikować. I powstał problem, firma A i firma B, do tej pory dająca ostateczne upusty na poziomie prawie 30% więcej zaczęła mnie najnormalniej w świecie dręczyć. Sami z siebie zeszli do ceny wybranej przez mnie firmy, a na moje pytania dlaczego mam się na nich przerzucić odpowiadali, że dlatego, iż są lepsi i zrobią mi wszystko lepiej niż docelowa firma. Nie taniej, tylko lepiej. Telefonów od nich miałam jak na mój gust całkiem całkiem sporo. Nie przemawiało do nich, że jestem umówiona z kim innym na robotę, było oczywiste dla nich, iż zrezygnuję i przerzucę się na nich, bo są lepsi (cokolwiek to nie znaczyło). Wg tego, co na forum ludzie piszą, to ani te okna nie były jakoś niesamowicie drogie, ani też ze względu na montaż nie były wyzwaniem, o którym marzy każdy montujący okna.

----------


## finlandia

> Nie no, tak. Ja tak tylko uogólniłam. Bo przecież nie ma żadnej gwarancji, że ekipa za 50 tys. wymuruje lepiej, niż ta za 30 tys - z tym chyba się zgodzisz?
> Także wniosek z tego taki, że trzeba mieć kogoś, kto będzie się na tym znał i wyłapie wszystkie niedociągnięcia. Tylko tyle i aż tyle.


Tak.. i  nawet jeśli to jest świeżak bez praktyki, prosto po studiach. Przynajmniej rozumie co się do niego mówi w odróżnieniu od niektórych Inwestorów. Przepraszam ale tak właśnie bywa i podchodzę do tego  z pełnym zrozumieniem. Wolę już taką świadomą niekompetencję niż Klienta przytakującego że niby wszystko jest jasne..  tylko potem jest tyle problemów co widać na forum. 
ja już chyba nawet wolę spotkać kogoś, kto pokazuje się jako znawca i mówi - choćby źle - jest wtedy szansa na przedyskutowanie tematu zanim się coś zrobi inaczej.  

Także - prawdziwy Kierownik budowy to skarb.

----------


## Stanowska

A ja dodam jeszcze od siebie, że im dłuższy staż, tym....
... większe doświadczenie w oszukiwaniu. Niestety, tu jest Polska i tak to często się dzieje  :sad:

----------


## anniia

To ja chyba jako jedna z niewielu na razie jestem ogólnie z mojej ekipy zadowolona. Nie wybieraliśmy wprawdzie w ciemno - mąż współpracował z nimi przy remoncie w firmie w której pracował. Mieli nam budować SSO a skończyło się na stanie deweloperskim. fakt ze właściciel firmy ma do każdej ekipy innych ludzi. Osobni byli od:
Fundamentów i ścian, stropów
Ekipa cieśli 
Ekipa dekarzy
Ekipa tynkarzy
Ekipa od posadzek
Elektryk
Hydraulik
Jedni są bardziej pracowici inni mniej - ale z terminami zawsze się wyrabiali. W maju 2014 zaczęłam budowę teraz mam już wykończeniowkę. Oczywiście kilka razy mnie zdenerwowali - ale głownie bałaganem jaki po sobie zostawiali co niektórzy w trakcie - bo koniec końców sprzątałli po sobie. Uwagi, które miałam na bieżąco uwzględniali i tak nam się dobrze współpracowało ze az dziwne po tym, wszystkim co tu piszecie.

Na budowie miałam tez kilka ekip przeze mnie zakontraktowanych:
Okna
Drzwi i brama garażowa
Schody ( Montaz w marcu)
Elewacja( marzec) 
Alarm
Piana Pur
Jestem naprawdę pozytyw je zaskoczona, ze ludzie z który,i współpracuje okazali się słowni. Moźe mam więcej szczęścia niż rozumu, ale wiem ze mam bardzo mało czasu, wiec nie mogło być długich poszukiwań. Dwa z kontaktów znalazłam na forum ( schody, elewacja)- zobaczy,y jak będzie ale kłopotów się nie spodziewam bo to bardzo polecane przez Was fachowcy.

----------


## kalaf5

Jak solidne wynagrodzenie będzie  to i wykonawcy będą solidni :tongue: 
A tak serio to rynek pracy jest za ubogi do rynku usług.
Każdy kombinuję jak może i dla tego trzeba mieć dość gęste sito do przesiania ofert aby znaleźć dobrego solidnego wykonawcę.
Zadajmy sobie pytanie czy MY takimi solidnymi wykonawcami jesteśmy i czy możemy sądzić innych ,w tym kraju wszystko jest na opak.
Tak więc niech rzuci kamieniem ten co jest bez winy.

----------


## Stanowska

> Jak solidne wynagrodzenie będzie  to i wykonawcy będą solidni


Owszem, ale nie.
Wynagrodzenie uzgadniasz ZAWSZE PRZED wykonaniem pracy. Inaczej wodę z mózgu Ci zrobią, bo to wyszło tak, srak i dopłata się należy. Przerabiałam to.

----------


## kater-acme

> To ja chyba jako jedna z niewielu na razie jestem ogólnie z mojej ekipy zadowolona.


Nie tylko Ty jedna - ja do tej pory również zdecydowanie na plus; owszem, zawsze pozostaje kwestia tego, czy jako budujący się amatorzy jesteśmy świadomi, że roboty faktycznie zostały porządnie wykonane - terminowość możemy sprawdzić, podstawowe parametry z grubsza też, ale np wiele robót zakrywanych już nie bałdzo; kierbud też nie zawsze na 100% przypilnuje; mi np. b pomaga obcykany w tych tematach teść, niejako powiązany z branżą;

inna sprawa, że ci zadowoleni z budowlańców po prostu nie narzekają - ino mieszkają sobie wesoło i tyle, a nie pieją peany na forum niepytani - to ci niezadowoleni są słyszalni i zauważalni

----------


## kalaf5

> Owszem, ale nie.
> Wynagrodzenie uzgadniasz ZAWSZE PRZED wykonaniem pracy. Inaczej wodę z mózgu Ci zrobią, bo to wyszło tak, srak i dopłata się należy. Przerabiałam to.


Jaką wodę? ,przecież każdy normalny człowiek podpiera się umową.
Więc jaka dopłata? Za jakie dodatkowe prace ,a gdzie umowa?
Woon mi z haupy bo psem poszczuje, masz ile chciałeś i tyle.
Musimy nauczyć się że sami jesteśmy winni sobie wielu sytuacji w życiu i nie tylko na budowie.

----------


## Stanowska

> Jaką wodę? ,przecież każdy normalny człowiek podpiera się umową.
> Więc jaka dopłata? Za jakie dodatkowe prace ,a gdzie umowa?
> Woon mi z haupy bo psem poszczuje, masz ile chciałeś i tyle.


Rozumiem, o czym piszesz, ale uwierz, że potrafię rozróżnić te dwie sprawy, kiedy wykonawca mówi prawdę, a kiedy improwizuje.
Zadowolony?

----------


## finlandia

> Owszem, ale nie.
> Wynagrodzenie uzgadniasz ZAWSZE PRZED wykonaniem pracy. Inaczej wodę z mózgu Ci zrobią, bo to wyszło tak, srak i dopłata się należy. Przerabiałam to.


E tam, trafiłaś na taką ekipę. NIGDY nie zdarzyło mi się czegokolwiek doliczać klientowi po robocie. Wcześniej mamy większość spraw dość szczegółowo określone. Może nie najtaniej, ale za to już bez dopłat. 
Chyba wyszła mi autoreklama. Sorry, tak zareagowałem na uogólnienie ale też zdałem sobie sprawę że w drugą stronę tak samo to działa i możecie się czuć urażenie naszymi, wykonawczymi opiniami... 

Chociaż unikam klientów z forum, to muszę przyznać ze jestem zadowolony z 99% z nich, bo przynajmniej się rozumiemy  :big grin:

----------


## kalaf5

> Rozumiem, o czym piszesz, ale uwierz, że potrafię rozróżnić te dwie sprawy, kiedy wykonawca mówi prawdę, a kiedy improwizuje.
> Zadowolony?


To znaczy że Twoje sito ma odpowiednią gęstość.

----------


## fighter1983

> Jaką wodę? ,przecież każdy normalny człowiek podpiera się umową.
> Więc jaka dopłata? Za jakie dodatkowe prace ,a gdzie umowa?
> Woon mi z haupy bo psem poszczuje, masz ile chciałeś i tyle.
> Musimy nauczyć się że sami jesteśmy winni sobie wielu sytuacji w życiu i nie tylko na budowie.


z takim podejsciem np do mnie nie dzwon w sprawie wykonania prac. 
Sporo rzeczy jest nieprzewidywalnych z przyczyn niezaleznych od wykonawcy. Ile to razy w trakcie wykonywania prac zmienia sie koncepcja - ze moze jednak zmienimy bonie. Gdyby tak ostro traktowac to w obie strony to prosze bardzo - idealny przyklad - ostatnia realizacja u forumowiczki cormac okolice Gdanska (galeria zdjec z Gdanska), gdzie w momencie wejscia na budowe zalozenie bylo nastepujace:
- Etics cena ustalona za m2 (gdzie przy podpisywaniu umowy nie znalismy jeszcze koloru - a przy tej elewacji gdzie mialo byc albo biala elewacja za x zl/m2 albo czarne, gdzie trzeba by bylo zmieniac technologie i stosowac carbon system i materialy wraz z robocizna kosztowalyby 2x ceny wyjsciowej) 
reszta - w zasadzie jako prace dodatkowe. U cormac np... wstepnie bylo 450? cos kolo tego mb boni ale zmiany w trakcie spowodowaly ze ilosc zostala zredukowana do 143 mb... to co w takiej sytuacji? inwestorka miala zaplacic za 450mb? bo tak bylo wstepnie?
Nie... normalny wykonawca z normalnym klientem sie dogada. Wykonawca ufa inwestorowi, ze ten jest uczciwy i zaplaci mu za jego dobrze wykonana prace, z kolei inwestor ufa wykonawcy, ze wykona swoja prace rzetelnie, sumiennie i rozliczy sie z materialow ktore faktycznie zostaly zuzyte na budowie. 
Natomiast czasami zdarzaja sie sytuacje, gdzie jedna ze stron sie pomyli i nawiazuja ze soba wspolprace ludzie, ktorzy po prostu nie czuja do siebie "chemii" maja inny punkt widzenia na pewne sprawy, nie potrafia sie dogadac i pozniej rodza sie konflikty i problemy.

----------


## Stanowska

> To znaczy że Twoje sito ma odpowiednią gęstość.


Ja już od pół roku mieszkam w swoim domu.

----------


## Stanowska

> Natomiast czasami zdarzaja sie sytuacje, gdzie jedna ze stron sie pomyli i nawiazuja ze soba wspolprace ludzie, ktorzy po prostu nie czuja do siebie "chemii" maja inny punkt widzenia na pewne sprawy, nie potrafia sie dogadac i pozniej rodza sie konflikty i problemy.


 :yes: 

Właśnie o tym napisałam wyżej  :roll eyes:

----------


## kalaf5

Ja też mam już swój dom.
A umowa chroni przed takimi co chcą nas naciągnąć.
Jeżeli jest to jak napisano solidny to nas poinformuje że przeróbka i dodatkowe koszty ,i albo się godzimy albo nie.
Ja miałem na swojej budowie jedno spięcie z wykonawcą i to nie z powodu że przeróbka czy dodatkowe pieniądze, tylko nie dotrzymanie terminu o trzy miesiące, co w ostateczności skutkowało nie wypłaceniem 20% umówionej kwoty a według umowy powinno być 40%, więc fighter1983 nie oceniaj tylko po jednym poście bo racji nie masz .

----------


## fighter1983

> Więc jaka dopłata? Za jakie dodatkowe prace ,a gdzie umowa?
> Woon mi z haupy bo psem poszczuje, masz ile chciałeś i tyle.
> Musimy nauczyć się że sami jesteśmy winni sobie wielu sytuacji w życiu i nie tylko na budowie.


bo troche Cie w tym wpisie ponioslo nie uwazasz? 
wooon bo Cie psem poszczuje? 
Do 2 czlowieka tak? jak za czasow Szlachty i parobka? albo obozow pracy? Nawet jak to jest "brudny robol wykonawczyk" - bo chyba tak o wykonawcy myslisz skoro tak sie zwracasz.
Nie wiem co robisz, czy pracujesz w handlu produkcji obojetnie, ale tez jestes od kogos w ktoryms momencie zalezny.
Na czas umowy wykonawca w jakis sposob jest "podwladnym" inwestora - na czas trwania kontraktu, ale zeby z takim tekstem ? 
Wiec nie dziw sie mojej reakcji.

----------


## kalaf5

Tekst był odniesieniem do postu z cytatu.
A tak na serio to nie zniósł bym jak by wykonawca zrobił coś o czym nie wiem i jeszcze wmawiał mi że tak jest lepiej ,a nie daj bóg kazał mi za to zapłacić.
A co do tematu to mamy gro fachowców i to bardzo solidnych w tym kraju.
Równolegle można by założyć temat ,,czy solidny inwestor już się urodził?,,

----------


## surgi22

Siłą rzeczy układ inwestor-wykonawca jest konfliktogenny, dążenie konta dążenie. Rolą inteligentnego inwestora i wykonawcy jest złagodzić to do minimum  :bye:

----------


## fighter1983

> Tekst był odniesieniem do postu z cytatu.
> A tak na serio to nie zniósł bym jak by wykonawca zrobił coś o czym nie wiem i jeszcze wmawiał mi że tak jest lepiej ,a nie daj bóg kazał mi za to zapłacić.
> A co do tematu to mamy gro fachowców i to bardzo solidnych w tym kraju.
> Równolegle można by założyć temat ,,czy solidny inwestor już się urodził?,,


czego by nie zrobil, w dobrej czy w zlej wierze - to i tak tekst w stylu "won bo psami poszczuje" uwazam za co najmniej niestosowny.
Realacja inwestor wykonawca opiera sie mniej wiecej na takim zalozeniu:
przed inwestor szuka:
1 - firmy najlepiej polecanej
2 - jednoczesnie najtanszej
3 - dopasowanej idealnie do terminow i jednoczesnie terminowej
4 - no  i oczywiscie solidnej i rzetelnej
niestety w tych poszukiwaniach w pewnym momencie nalezy sie zatrzymac, bo gdy znajdzie sie juz 2-3 takie firmy co robi nasz przecietny inwestor - zbiera oferty od tych 2-3 firm, konfrontuje ich ze soba i skupia sie na pkt 2 - kto zejdzie nizej z cena.
To wytwarza niezdrowy trend ktory juz sie przyjal zreszta doskonale na rynku, ze wykonawca w pewnym momencie jest na granicy oplacalnosci za wykonana prace w zalozonej jakosci. Jakosc prac bardzo czesto, niemalze zawsze zalezy ile czasu spedzimy nad "dopieszczeniem" elementu i ile czasu spedzimy na 1m2 powierzchni. Wykluczam totalne partactwo oczywiscie... gdzie wykonawca nie ma pojecia jak cos zrobic. 
No i co sie wtedy dzieje - wykonawca tez czlowiek - jesc musi - czyli musi gdzies "zarobic" czyli zaczynaja sie dziwaczne historie : materialu jakos wiecej idzie, roboty dodatkowe wycenione z kosmosu, i caaaala lista kolejnych naduzyc. 
A nie lepiej przyjac ze jak wykonawca mowi: za to i za to to bedzie x-zlotych i przemyslec - stac mnie na niego czy nie stac ... a nie na sile probowac zmiazdzyc cene do min? jezeli nie stac - poszukac tanszego po prostu. cos za cos... 
uwielbiam porownania do samochodow... to tak jakby miec kase na nowa astre 2015 full wypasie czyli nie wiem strzelam  podstawowy model kosztuje cos ok 74k no ale ze full wypas to c.a 120k... i z taka kasa pojsc do salonu Porshe? nowego za tyle nie kupi nawet najbiedniejszej wersji... no to co... bierzemy 3 latka, golego w sensie wyposazenia... no i pozniej dziwne ze... popsulo sie, no nie jest nowe, cos tam trzeba juz w nim zrobic, cos zaczelo gdzies tam pukac.... i co inwestor wtedy zdziwiony ze za naprawe (prace dodatkowe) cos musi doplacic? 
No i tak wlasnie te nasze relacje inwestorsko-wykonawcze wlasnie wygladaja mniej wiecej w mojej opinii. 
Co do watku o inwestorach, przynajmniej prywatnych - prawo polskie wyklucza taka opcje - ochrona danych. Przedsiebiorcy nie sa juz tym objeci. Nasze dane mozna publikowac z opiniami, ktore sa podparte faktami, wyrokami sadow , bez pomowien, bo to moze sie dla inwestora prywatnego zle skonczyc.

----------


## Balto

Dom tak naprawdę wygląda zarąbiście i osiąga mistrzostwo świata na wizualizacji. Cała reszta to praktyka która sprawdza co mówiła teoria. Jeżeli jest to typowy projekt (są takowe reklamowane za "kilka stów" plus adaptacja typu zmniejszenie ściany o pół metra by weszło w to co jest to przy typowym żółtym czy lekko szarym kolorze zasadniczo nie ma problemów. Ale to trochę jak ze średnimi cenami.  Czasem inwestorowi zmienia się koncepcja - bo podpatrzył, bo przyszło to co miał na wizualizacji i teoria z życiem nie ma wiele wspólnego i wówczas pytanie co dalej i jak liczyć. Bo jak u fightera ilość boni została zmniejszona, a przecież mogła zostać zwiększona, albo mogła powstać ścianka działowa  w największym pokoju która z jednej strony byłaby miejscem na super mega wypasiony monitor kina domowego, z drugiej miejscem na jakiś barek z wódecznością. I co to wszystko z uzgodnioną cenę? Albo coś innego - z mojej dziedziny. Klient bierze jakiś tynk niech będzie "oranż" na całość domu, pomijając odcięcia bo na dole ma być coś innego... ale nagle znalazł pomysł i do realizacji bez większych problemów na obłożenie dołu i rogów domu albo imitacją cegły albo samą cegłą albo kamieniem. I jak metry liczyć? U mnie pikuś - zamówienie zostanie zmniejszone o parę kilogramów... a wykonawca ma tak samo liczyć za tynk jak i za cegłę? Stawki są zupełnie różne.

----------


## finlandia

Drodzy Inwestorzy,
 Fighterze, w pelnie podpisuję się pod Twoimi słowami.

----------


## cormac

:tongue: Wyprodukowałam długiego posta i wszystko mi wcieło.
W Polsce większości ludzi nie stać na budwanie domów. Inwestorzy patrzą na cięcie kosztów = wykonawcy schodzą z ceny , często kosztem jakości. 
Do szału doprawdza mnie hasło, kiedy to mi się zwróci. Nasz PC, reku , okna, dach itd nie ma się zwrócić, po prostu takie rzeczy chcemy mieć.
Drugie to : będzie pani zadowolona, tym ekipom dziękuję na starcie.




> A ja dodam jeszcze od siebie, że im dłuższy staż, tym....
> ... większe doświadczenie w oszukiwaniu. Niestety, tu jest Polska i tak to często się dzieje


Bez jaj. wszystke firmy z dluższym stażem u nas byly ok. Nikt nas jeszcze nie oszukał.




> Owszem, ale nie.
> Wynagrodzenie uzgadniasz ZAWSZE PRZED wykonaniem pracy. Inaczej wodę z mózgu Ci zrobią, bo to wyszło tak, srak i dopłata się należy. Przerabiałam to.


Zawsze uzganiałam cenę przed wykonaniem. Ale czasami wychodzą pewne kwiatki.




> Jaką wodę? ,przecież każdy normalny człowiek podpiera się umową.
> Więc jaka dopłata? Za jakie dodatkowe prace ,a gdzie umowa?
> Woon mi z haupy bo psem poszczuje, masz ile chciałeś i tyle.
> Musimy nauczyć się że sami jesteśmy winni sobie wielu sytuacji w życiu i nie tylko na budowie.


Miałam umowę na SSO. Wycena z kilku firm identyczny poziom. I co, najwyraźniej jestem frajerem, bo pomimo umowy dopłaciłam prawie 30% ceny wyjściowej. Cóż rysunki wykonawcze konstruktora zabiły mnie jak i wykonawcę. Najazd Rosjan nam nie straszny . .... Moglam poszczuć wykonawcę psem, wszak mieliśmy umowę, ale dom nietypowy, widziałam jak chłopaki pracowali i ile pracy jest przy żelbecie. A poza tym uważam się za przyzwoitego człowieka, więc dopłaciłam.

Pewnej rzeczy nie da się przeskoczyć. Jakość = cena, wcale nie z kosmosu. Liczy też się chemia międzY inwestorem ,a wykonawcą. Nasz kierownik budowy płakał jak mu mówiłam, że okna będzie nam robić firma z Lublina , dach z Łodzi , a elewcję z Sierpca. Straszył nas wizjami, że nikt nie przyjedzie na poprawki. 
Lublin był u nas z 3 razy , bo klient ma być zadowlony.
Obróbki blacharskie zostały troszkę zdemolowane 5 dni temu przez  huraganowe wiatry, po telefonie ekipa dekarska pojawiła się dzisiaj i wszytsko naprawiła.
Ekipa od fightera, coż mogę powiedzieć, rewelacja. Właściciel zanim zaczeliśmy rozmawiać poinformowal nas , że nie są tani. Przyjechal szef brygady i od razu klikneło. Nieważne , że byli trochę drożsi od ekip miejscowych,ale świadomość , że coś jest robione dobrze i nie trzeba nad ekipą stać jest bezcenna. Zwłaszcza, jak buduję chwilowo sama z upierdliwym 7latkiem w tle. Chemia jest ważna. Nikogo  nie musiałam pilnować, każdy znał temat i każdy wiedzial co robić.  
Tynki wewnętrzne pan Krasowski z forum -miodzio.
 Pan od reku odwala teraz za mnie całą robotę, robi mi reku,  a przy okazji przestawia osuszacz , opróznia go i jeszcze dodatkowo wietrzy.. Nie musze 2 razy dziennie odkąd wszedl na budowę jeździć tam i robić to sama.  Czasami wpuszcza dodatkowe ekipy. Każdej z dotychczasowych ekip zostawiałam klucze i nie bałam się , że ktoś mnie obrobi, albo będzie kicha. Ba, powiem , że poziom wykonawcy też świadczy o pewnych rzeczach. Nasluchałam się jak to na budowach ekipy się gryzą i jest ogólna masakra. U nas wszystkie współpracowały bez problemów dotychczas,  nikomu nie gineły narzędzia itp...

 Fakt,że jak firma jest duża to ekipy może mieć różne. W naszym przypadku nie poczulam chemi do wylewek , pomimo , że bardzo polecani - mamy spieprzone dylatacje,  ekip od PC na róznych etepach etapach mieliśmy 3 (ta sama firma), i jedna co mi nie ''nie klinneła'' schrzaniła sprawę, a pozastałe rewelacja.

Jak dla mnie dotychczas 1. Chemia jest ważna. 2. Cena - wszelakie extrama odrzucamy na dzień dobry (gór , dół) . 3. Są rzeczy na których nie warto oszczędzać. 
A przede wszytkim bolesna prawda jaka płaca taka praca, naprawdę są rzeczy w domu, na ktorych nie warto oszczędzać. Lepiej kupić tańszy żyrandol niż skąpić na styro lub innych 'niewidocznych rzeczach'


Acha o co chodzi z tym garażem na poziomie mieszkalnym? Tak mamy , bo nie chcieliśmy żadnych schodów. Sprawna wentylacja,powinna rozwiązać sprawę spalin, więc o co biega, co to za błąd?

----------


## fighter1983

moj idol  :smile:  
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cgDlGhDZbRQ

albo 2 wersja 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U8gmBZDEnzc

----------


## noc

Czy solidny wykonawca już się urodził?
Oczywiście, jest ich wielu.
Wystarczy przejrzeć posty od inwestorów. Oczywiście nie brakuje negatywnych. Ale gdzie ich nie ma. 
Myślę że wykonawców trzeba dobierać jak przyjaciół. Mniej a dobrych. Lepiej zapłacić trochę więcej i mieć porządnie wykonaną robotę.
 Poprawki są bardzo drogie. A czasami niewykonalne. Trzeba byłoby zburzyć i budować jeszcze raz. Albo pogodzić się z tym co mamy.
Umawiamy się z wykonawcą na konkretną pracę. Jeśli trzeba zrobić inaczej, to wiadomo, inwestor musi dogadać się z wykonawcą. Na każdej budowie zdarzają się nieprzewidziane sytuacje. Tu rola obu stron, dokładnie ustalić zmiany, cenę za zmianę itp. 
Z własnego podwórka- niechlujni malarze i montarzyści-expressowcy drzwi wewnętrznych. Trudno się z takimi porozumieć bo nie rozumieli czego się od nich oczekuje albo nie chcieli rozumieć. Najlepiej byłoby od razu rozwiązać umowę i znaleźć innych.
Reszty ekip jak najbardziej ok. Albo bez uwag albo z małymi uwagami, do dogadania na bieżąco. 
Życzę wszystkim takich!

----------


## fighter1983

OMG sorry za OT ale w sumie tak nie do konca  :smile:  
Macie na tyle dystansu do siebie, zeby sie z tego smiac?
Nawet nie zdajecie sobie sprawy jakie to prawdziwe i jak czesto sie zdarza...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c6uoBs8bu3I

a co tam sam sobie dam za "Pieniadze nie graja roli.......byleby nie byl drogi"

i poprosze zaślepkę do HDMI  :smile:  
"WIDZI PAN?! WARTO ROZMAWIAĆ."

----------


## Stanowska

> Bez jaj. wszystke firmy z dluższym stażem u nas byly ok. Nikt nas jeszcze nie oszukał.


Bez jaj to jest wtedy, kiedy stać cię na prawdziwą firmę i płacisz x2.
Ja piszę o wykonawcach, którzy mają trzyosobową firmę i robią za stawki rynkowe. I kombinują, jak tu orżnąć inwestora, żeby wyszło dobrze. A kombinują na różne sposoby - od ilości kleju/cementu począwszy, na historiach o nierównych ścianach i rurkach. które musieli ominąć zakończywszy.
Jeżeli ktoś uważa, że jest inaczej, to gratuluję naiwności.
Tu jest Polska, tutaj nie da się trafić na uczciwego wykonawcę po cenie minimalnej, chociaż większość z nas tak właśnie robi. W tym ja. Stąd te problemy.

----------


## dorkaS

> *Tu jest Polska*, tutaj nie da się trafić na uczciwego wykonawcę po cenie minimalnej, chociaż większość z nas tak właśnie robi. W tym ja. Stąd te problemy.


Uwielbiam to stwierdzenie. Wszędzie indziej za to gdzie nas nie ma jest raj i rajscy, uczciwi ludzie.

----------


## Stanowska

> Uwielbiam to stwierdzenie. Wszędzie indziej za to gdzie nas nie ma jest raj i rajscy, uczciwi ludzie.


A to nie jest tak? A to przepraszam...
A coś w temacie? Dodasz coś od siebie, o czym my ,maluczcy inwestorzy, nie mamy pojęcia?
Czy tylko tak piszesz...(?)

----------


## Balto

1. A czemu nie da się trafić na prawdziwie fachową ekipę trzyosobową? Da się bo takowe znam. Nawet dwuosobowe. Po prostu ten kto coś tam muruje i układa momentalnie ustawia pomagierów pod siebie i temat się zamyka. On płaci on decyduje co i jaką ma mieć formę..
2. Dawno dawno temu istniało coś takiego jak zawodowe szkoły i pewien etap nauki praktycznej czyli to, że zanim istota po szkole mogła się nazywać majstrem musiała przejść iks lat praktyki. Oznaczało to, że w pewnym sensie rynek sam eliminował łapserdaków...
3. To nie wykonawcy mówią radośnie do klienta zrobię Panu ścianę za 20 zł/m2 i na najtańszych materiałach - to klient radośnie uważa, że jeśli kupi najtańszy klej, najtańszy styropian i tak dalej to będzie miał dom na tip top zrobiony. Bo będzie dom jak wino tani i dobry a dobry bo tani...
4. To nikt z wykonawców nie wpadł na genialny pomysł robienia tzw. systemami czyli: siatka, klej, tynk wszystko rekomendowane przez jednego producenta robione zgodnie z metodą w załączniku, co niemal w zupełności wyklucza odpowiedzialność producenta za to co będzie, bowiem do sposobu wykonania zawsze można się przyczepić i to tak naprawdę rzetelnie
5. I inne... coś gdzieś pisałem o tym że biedaka nie stać na szmelc...
Wielu wykonawców po prostu dostosowało się to tego co żąda rynek i tyle. To trochę tak jak na mięsnym w spożywczym. Na promocji jest szynka sąsiada za jedyne 11,99 za kg, podczas gdy szynki kilogram w postaci mięsa gotowego na miejscu rozbieranego kosztuje 13... A na tej niby sąsiada musi obgryźć sklep, hurtowania i producent. A nowy smak gwarantują mom-y.... To wy inwestorzy poniekąd wymuszacie to co się na rynku dzieje, a jeśli dodać fakt, że na wszelką reklamę operującą słowami, nowe, si-si, sa-si i diabli wiedzą co jesteście tak podatni jak dzieci, które wierzą że niska cena to szczyt szczęścia  - to macie co chcecie....

----------


## cormac

> Bez jaj to jest wtedy, kiedy stać cię na prawdziwą firmę i płacisz x2.
> Ja piszę o wykonawcach, którzy mają trzyosobową firmę i robią za stawki rynkowe. I kombinują, jak tu orżnąć inwestora, żeby wyszło dobrze. A kombinują na różne sposoby - od ilości kleju/cementu począwszy, na historiach o nierównych ścianach i rurkach. które musieli ominąć zakończywszy.
> Jeżeli ktoś uważa, że jest inaczej, to gratuluję naiwności.
> Tu jest Polska, tutaj nie da się trafić na uczciwego wykonawcę po cenie minimalnej, chociaż większość z nas tak właśnie robi. W tym ja. Stąd te problemy.


Zdecyduj się czy rozmawiamy o cenach rynkowych, czy cenach minimalnych. Pisałam wyżej  , że najlepiej jest odrzucić górne i dolne ceny i wybierać pośrodku. Dla mnie rynkowe , to właśnie te środkowe. 
Robiły u mnie firmy dwu, trzyosobowe i nikt mnie nie orżnał. W cenach rynkowych. Może jeszcze wszystko przede mną. 

Tak tu jest Polska , szkoda, że nie robią nam za darmo, ba powinni jeszcze dopłacać , a nawet całować po mankietach,  że daliśmy im szansę pozaiwaniać na naszej budowie.

----------


## piotrek0m

> 1. A czemu nie da się trafić na prawdziwie fachową ekipę trzyosobową? Da się bo takowe znam. Nawet dwuosobowe. Po prostu ten kto coś tam muruje i układa momentalnie ustawia pomagierów pod siebie i temat się zamyka. On płaci on decyduje co i jaką ma mieć formę..


Ależ są takie ekipy i to jeszcze ze starym wykształceniem zawodowym ...
- dom murowała mi ekipa 2 osobowa - majster po szkole budowlanej + pomocnik.
- instalację elektryczną wykonywała mi ekipa 3 osobowa - majster + 2 pomocników.
- instalację wodną, kanalizacyjną i grzewczą - majster + 1-2 pomocników zależnie potrzeb.
- instalację gazowa - 2 osoby
- ocieplenie poddasza, ocieplenie zewnętrzne budynku, elewację - majster + 2 pomocników.

Przy czym rola pomocnika to podawanie, przekuwanie, przewiercanie, przytrzymywanie itp...

Tylko od dachu było 5 osób...

Ceny średnie po odrzuceniu najniższych i najwyższych. Czasami były to ceny w zakresie 70-80 % przedziału cenowego... niestety  :sad:

----------


## EWBUD

> Bez jaj to jest wtedy, kiedy stać cię na prawdziwą firmę i płacisz x2.
> Ja piszę o wykonawcach, którzy mają trzyosobową firmę i robią za stawki rynkowe. I kombinują, jak tu orżnąć inwestora, żeby wyszło dobrze. A kombinują na różne sposoby - od ilości kleju/cementu począwszy, na historiach o nierównych ścianach i rurkach. które musieli ominąć zakończywszy.
> Jeżeli ktoś uważa, że jest inaczej, to gratuluję naiwności.
> Tu jest Polska, tutaj nie da się trafić na uczciwego wykonawcę po cenie minimalnej, chociaż większość z nas tak właśnie robi. W tym ja. Stąd te problemy., chociaż większość z nas tak właśnie robi. W tym ja. Stąd te problemy.


"Tu jest Polska, tutaj nie da się trafić na uczciwego wykonawcę po cenie minimalnej"  - a gdzie się da?są jakieś kraje, gdzie cena będzie najniższa i wykonanie bedzie na poziomie 99 %?
Prosta sprawa: kryterium najniższej ceny, to proszenie się o kłopoty.

----------


## dorkaS

> A to nie jest tak? A to przepraszam...
> A coś w temacie? Dodasz coś od siebie, o czym my ,maluczcy inwestorzy, nie mamy pojęcia?
> Czy tylko tak piszesz...(?)


E taki maluczki z Ciebie inwestor to nie jest, skoro wyciągasz ogólne wnioski, czyli masz ku temu dużą statystykę i doświadczenie, co daje Ci możliwość uogólniania  na całą Polskę. 
Od dawna, gdzie mogę, tam polecam pracujące u mnie ekipy. Może nie robili po cenach minimalnych, ale za to robili tak, że nie było w zasadzie poprawek. Może oprócz jednej ekipy, ale z nią też tragicznie  nie było. Jeśli chcesz więcej szczegółów zajrzyj do mojego dziennika lub na listę małopolską.

----------


## Stanowska

No dobra, nie będę się upierała, bo poniekąd macie rację, że jak się wybierze tę tanią ekipę (często również z polecenia), to potem się płaci "frycowe".
Ja budowałam dom tzw. "systemem gospodarczym", o ile można tak nazwać budowę bez własnego wkładu w  pracę. Bardziej chyba pasuje określenie "systemem oszczędnościowym", a dla niektórych to pewnie systemem "na sępa". Co nie zmienia faktu, że tylko dwie ekipy zrobiły to, co do nich należy solidnie i bez problemów. Murarze i dekarze.
Z całą resztą od wykończeniówki miałam mniejsze, a raczej większe problemy, jak nieterminowość (to nagminnie) i kombinatorstwo. Gdyby nie mąż i jego dobry znajomy, to oszukaliby nas na każdej możliwej płaszczyźnie.
Taki prosty przykład - glazurnik trzy dekory popsuł, a potem wmawiał nam, że popsuł tylko jeden, a w paczce było mniej dekorów. I jak nazwać takiego? Oszust, czy złodziej?

----------


## Kyniek123

Moim zdaniem szukanie solidnego wykonawcy na podstawie wyceny to nieporozumienie. Ten z najniższą wyceną może być najsolidniejszy, a ten z najwyższą może być solidnym partaczem. chyba inne kryteria trzeba wziąć pod uwagę..

----------


## Stanowska

> Ten z najniższą wyceną może być najsolidniejszy, a ten z najwyższą może być solidnym partaczem.


Ale tu koledzy sugerują, że im wyższa cena, tym większe szanse na trafienie nie partacza. Z tym się nie zgadzam. I nie zgadzam się z tym, że ci poleceni przez jednego, jakoby idealni byli, nie odpierdzielą fuszerki gdzie indziej. Nie ma reguły, chociaż prawdopodobieństwo jest większe, że zrobią lepiej, niż Pan |Stasiek ze szwagrem.
To jest LOTTO.
Po prostu trzeba ich wszystkich pilnować! Czy Pana Staśka, czy też firmę GLAZURGLANZ, która robi to samo za cenę x2.
I tu i tu pracują zwykli ludzie.
Firma GALZURGLANZ zatrudnia tylko zwykłych ludzi, takich jak Pan Stasiek. Takie są realia.

----------


## dorkaS

Większe szanse nie oznaczają szans stuprocentowych. 
Najlepszym podsumowaniem Twoich przemyśleń są BIAŁe listy wykonawców, tu na forum. Dana ekipa w 9 miejscach zrobi coś bardzo dobrze, w dziesiątym coś skopie. 
Warunki są wszędzie różne, równiez wymagania sa różne. To, co dla jednego inwestora jest już siódmym niebem, dla 'upierdliwca' jest nie do zaakceptowania. 
Co do pilnowania, to też  bywa z tym różnie, są ludzie, którzy spuszczeni z oka pracują lepiej niż pod nadzorem, są tacy którzy potrzebują bata. Wiem, co mówię, bo budując na odległość miałam marne szanse patrzenia wykonawcom na ręce non-stop, ale jakoś sobie poradzili całkiem nieźle. Pojawiały się problemy, ale w porównaniu z tym, co często czytam w różnych dziennikach, to były problemy-pikusie.




> Ja budowałam dom tzw. "systemem gospodarczym", o ile można tak nazwać budowę bez własnego wkładu w  pracę. Bardziej chyba pasuje określenie "systemem oszczędnościowym", a dla niektórych to pewnie systemem "na sępa".


Wydaje mi się, że rozumiem pojęcie 'system gospodarczy', 'system oszczędnościowy' chyba też, ale 'na sępa' to taki, w którym się nie płaci wykonawcy czy sępi się coś innego?

----------


## Balto

A czemu system gospodarczy czy inny ma być gorszy? Przychodzi ekipa i ma wykonać robotę dobrze. Może to być i pan Stasiek ze szwagrem pod warunkiem, że naprawdę wiedzą co i jak robią. Jeszcze kilkanaście lat temu niemal na każdej wsi można było znaleźć ekipę od murowania, tynkowania, elewacji która na zwykłych materiałach umiała odstawić naprawdę "poezję" wykonania.
Dziś spotyka się w teorii zawodowców w teorii z wykształceniem i praktyką ale jak się ich słucha to zęby bolą z wrażenia. Jedyne kursy jakie lubią znać i znają to są te organizowane przez producenta pt "a moje jest najlepsze",

----------


## noc

Nie słyszałem jeszcze o takim ale najbardziej podoba mi się SYSTEM "N A  S Ę P A". 
Czy chodzi o to że bierze się to, co zostawią lwy i lamparty?
Czy raczej o tych, co prawie za darmo robią?
Dobra i dokładna praca musi swoje kosztować. 
Tanie mięso to psy jedzą. Szynka w cenie najtańszych parówek, na pewno nie będzie smakować jak szynka.
Z żadnej promocji.

----------


## fighter1983

> Nie słyszałem jeszcze o takim ale najbardziej podoba mi się SYSTEM "N A  S Ę P A". 
> Czy chodzi o to że bierze się to, co zostawią lwy i lamparty?
> Czy raczej o tych, co prawie za darmo robią?
> Dobra i dokładna praca musi swoje kosztować. 
> Tanie mięso to psy jedzą. Szynka w cenie najtańszych parówek, na pewno nie będzie smakować jak szynka.
> Z żadnej promocji.


nie, to chodzi o to, o co w tym skeczu... a jakbym zrezygnowal z 3 zlaczy hdmi to czy cena bedzie nizsza?! 
i tak do znudzenia. przez caly czas, anwet po podpisaniu umowy, ze a moze by cos taniej, i czy cena bedzie nizsza? i tak do upadlego. to jest budowa metoda "na sepa".

----------


## noc

Dzięki za wyjaśnienie
Widzisz fighter1983, nigdy by mi to do głowy nie przyszło.
Chyba staję się już dinozaurem." Prawdziwi" Polacy budują zręczniej.
Dobrze że już mieszkam od kilku lat. Teraz budując, wstydziłbym się przyznać że płaciłem wszystko zgodnie z umową. Kpiliby sobie wszyscy łącznie z wykonawcami.

----------


## Kyniek123

tez się nie zgadzam..cena a jakość to żaden wyznacznik., na kazdyn etapie można zrobić "inwestora" w tzw. "owcę" i najczęściej te owce są przekonane, że były wilkami  :wink:  nie wiem, nie znam się, doświadczenia też nie mam zbyt wielkiego. Znam realia ekonomii i nie przejmuje się tekstami pana wieśka budowlanca ze oh wszyscy w okolicy tak płacą. Mam ofertę - chcesz to ją przyjmujesz, nie to się mówi: "dziękuje, pozdrawiam" Ale nigdy od takiej rozmowy nie zaczynam tematu. Chcesz mieć dobrze - zrób wszystko by jak najlepiej poznać temat o którym będziesz rozmawiał. To nie jest takie trudne, wymaga czasu by temat w miarę opanować. 80% fachowców nie zna tematu w stopniu profesjonalnym - z takimi to bym tylko kurnik budował. Ideał - to rozpoznać tych którzy mają wiedzę, pasję i brak ślepego przekonania że ja to bóg w podlaskim murarz i nikt nie wymuruje ściany jak ja...

----------


## Balto

Cena może nie jest idealnym wyznacznikiem jakości, ale lubi być z nią powiązana. Fakt są ludzie którzy robią, żeby im się w domu nie nudziło, ale tych jest mało. Gros z nich chce urobić na chleb z masełkiem oraz jeszcze na jakiś dodatek do masełka na chlebusiu. Zwykle dowcip polega na tym, że to nie jedna osoba kładzie tynku muruje coś tak grzebie. Tylko kilka. Zwykle nie jest tak, że dwa tygodnie pracy są super hiper i się wchodzi i schodzi tylko coś jeszcze jest z obsuwy. Zejście poniżej pewnej granicy oznacza konieczność albo mniej starannej pracy - byś się zdziwił ile patentów znają wykonawcy by ominąć to co powinni zrobić a co zajmuje najwięcej czasu, albo jeśli ugadają się robocizna z materiałem to kupują ten z ciut niższej półki - 3 złocisze za worek piechotą nie chodzą tym bardziej, że tych worków na 200 m2 troszkę wyjdzie, podobnież jak całej innej drobnicy. Jeśli ktoś się nie zna to zostanie tak wycyckany, że nie będzie nawet wiedział kiedy jak i gdzie...
Owszem jest kilka metod zrobienia iluś rzeczy w niezłej cenie ale do tego potrzebna jest wiedza jakiej nie ma 95% wykonawców albo i więcej. A wycieczka inwestora do sklepu kończy się zwykle kupieniem najtańszego szmelcu jaki jest albo tego na czym sklep ma największe przebicie bo skład poza chemią jest w klejach i innych niemal taki sam. A że to chemia robi najwięcej zamieszania to oznacza, że naprawdę wartościowe kleje - zejść z ceny nie mogą bo i już, a jakby się uparł to zdolna brygada pewnie by i przylepiła styro na zwykłym tynku c/w

----------


## fighter1983

a ja tak sobie pomyslalem, ze jest na to metoda, ale wystarczy zmienic po prostu sposob rozmowy z wykonawca. 
przyklad z zycia wziety: wymiana oprogramowania w firmie a co za tym idzie - sprzetu.
Dzwonie do technikow magikow od serwerow - autoryzowanego partnera IBM i mowie:
Prosze Pana, nie poradze sobie sam wybraniem parametrow serwera i byc moze bedzie mi potrzebna pomoc w jego konfiguracji. Potrzebny mi serwer do firmy ktory:
bedzie silnikiem bazy danych SQL dla programu sprzedazowo - magazynowegoserwerem DHCPserwerem wydrukukontrolerem domeny lokalnejobecnie ma obsluzyc x uzytkownikow w ciagu 4 lat liczba uzytkownikow wzrosnie do x+y
ponadto ma sie autobackupowac w okreslonym czasie cyklicznie, w przypadku awarii zasilania - ma pracowac jeszcze 2h po czym sie grzecznie wylaczyc i wstac gdy prad wroci.
Chcialbym aby to urzadzenie pracowalo wdajnie i obslugiwalo sprawnie takie wymagania. Czy moglby Pan zaproponowac jakies rozwiazanie.

W tym momencie jestem inwestorem, gosc wykonawca tak? wiec facet zadaje mi jeszcze kilka pytan dodatkowych, na ktore odpowiadam i proponuje jakies tam rozwiazanie ktore bedzie kosztowalo jakies tam pieniadze. stwierdzam, ze przekracza to moj zalozony budzet i normalnie facetowi mowie, ze no troche jednak nie mieszcze sie w budzecie zalozonym, a czy np... jezeli wezmiemy serwer poleasingowy to jakie beda tego konsekwencje. Czy jest taka opcja?
No i facet wtedy mowi: tak prosze Pana, oczywiscie ze spelni Pana wymagania, niestety nasza firma wdraza tylko nowe rozwiazania. ale naturalnie sprawdzi sie, ma to wprawdzie minusy: (podaje) ale faktycznie - spelni. 
Dziekuje slicznie za rozmowe i uzyskane informacje, facet mowi ze w przyszlosci jakbym czegos potrezbowal to serdecznie zaprasza. Milego dnia i tyle. 
Pedze do firmy ktora ma serwery poleasingowe i powtarza sie ta historia i deal. wdrazamy rozwiazanie. 

Dlatego o cenie nalezy rozmawiac na koncu. Cena jest ostatnim elementem o jakim powinno sie rozmawiac. Przedstawiasz oczekiwania, zadajesz pytania, facet wie o czym mowi wiec podpowie jakie sa zalety takiego rozwiazania i jakie moga byc konsekwencje zrezygnowania z tego czy z tego. Nie stac mnie na nowy serwer IBM-a biore poleasingowego Dell-a i tyle, ewentualnie biore nowy w leasing. a nie bede na sile starac sie "wyszarpac" cos taniej, bo pewnych rzeczy nie przeskoczysz. 
Można? - Można.

I tak bylo z cormac dokladnie: 
wersja pierwsza - oczekiwania cormac: bialo czarny HPL - omowione wycenione 
wersja druga - bez HPL, ale bialo czarne: system mieszany Carbon+KD600 - omowione, wycenione
wersja trzecia - elewacja biala, z boniami system KD600 i zmiana na tynk NQG. omowione, wycenione, realizacja. 
No i poza jakimis tam usterkami, do ktorych musimy wrocic na wiosne - generalnie elewacja wyszla elegancko. Inwestorzy zadowoleni, wiiadomo - pewnie jakby nie bylo tych usterek byliby zadowoleni bardziej, no ale... z silami natury nie wygrasz, pewne rzeczy da sie przewidziec, innych nie.

----------


## Stanowska

> Wydaje mi się, że rozumiem pojęcie 'system gospodarczy', 'system oszczędnościowy' chyba też, ale 'na sępa' to taki, w którym się nie płaci wykonawcy czy sępi się coś innego?


"Na sępa" to - wg waszej nomenklatury - taki system, gdzie inwestor sępi pieniędzy za dodatkowe prace, które "niespodziewanie" wyszły już po podpisaniu umowy. Tego nie lubicie, prawda? Tylko, że to tylko i wyłącznie wasza prawda. 
Natomiast Prawda (przez duże P) jest taka, że UMOWA* to rzecz święta i KAŻDY szanujący się wykonawca, powinien ją respektować (umowę).


* nie dotyczy umów, gdzie wykonawca zaznaczył, że ze względu na czynniki od niego niezależne, cena usługi może ulec zmianie, po udokumentowaniu takowych.

Jeżeli będziemy traktować umowę, jak kawałek papierka, którym tyłek możemy sobie podetrzeć, to nigdy w tym kraju nie będzie normalnie.
Jeżeli pozwalacie się doić takim wykonawcą i dla świętego spokoju dopłacić parę(naście) stówek, bo wyszło tak i srak, czego się wykonawca nie spodziewał (nie spodziewał, hehehh), to sami psujecie rynek, bo oni wszyscy podają cenę konkurencyjną, a potem + 20% za "wynikłe okoliczności".

Chcecie być dymani na każdym kroku? - to proszę. Ale nie piszcie, że respektowanie umowy, to jest coś złego, bo tym sposobem nigdy nie dojdziemy do normalności.

Rzecz jasna, zawsze można się dogadać bez sądów. Ale z uczciwym wykonawcą, a nie z cfaniakami - z nimi nigdy.

----------


## Stanowska

> i tak do znudzenia. przez caly czas, anwet po podpisaniu umowy, ze a moze by cos taniej, i czy cena bedzie nizsza? i tak do upadlego. to jest budowa metoda "na sepa".


Wręcz przeciwnie. "Na sępa" to wykonawcy lecą i szukają taniego mięsa - z której strony by tu jeszcze tego frajera ugryźć.

----------


## fighter1983

> Wręcz przeciwnie. "Na sępa" to wykonawcy lecą i szukają taniego mięsa - z której strony by tu jeszcze tego frajera ugryźć.


a wlasnie mialem sie zgodzic z Toba  :smile:  
generalnie dla mnie na sępa, to jest tak, ze inwestor podpisuje umowe, gdzie ma zaznaczone, ze glowna czesc prac bedzie "tyle i tyle" ale wlasnie prace dodatkowe np stawka i za mb/m2 np... bo nie wiadomo przed ile tego bedzie... bo to zmienne jest. i zapis w umowie ze do tego aneks. 
No i "na sępa" po podpisaniu takiej umowy wlasnie: a moze by taniej, a moze by to w cenie, a moze to, a moze tamto... i kombinowanie i szukanie dziury w calym.

----------


## Stanowska

> No i "na sępa" po podpisaniu takiej umowy wlasnie: a moze by taniej, a moze by to w cenie, a moze to, a moze tamto... i kombinowanie i szukanie dziury w calym.


To nie jest "na sępa", to hieny, nie ludzie  :wink: 
Sęp to, wbrew pozorom, bardzo pożyteczny i mądry ptak. On wie, kiedy i co ma zrobić, aby utrzymać ekosystem (w naszym przypadku rynek usług). Wie, kiedy hieny odejdą i wtedy dopiero sonduje, czy można taniej, czy też lwy na forum się zejdą i podbiją cenę zepsutego mięsa.

----------


## Michal_Wawa

> Realacja inwestor wykonawca opiera sie mniej wiecej na takim zalozeniu:
> przed inwestor szuka:
> 1 - firmy najlepiej polecanej
> 2 - jednoczesnie najtanszej
> 3 - dopasowanej idealnie do terminow i jednoczesnie terminowej
> 4 - no  i oczywiscie solidnej i rzetelnej
> niestety w tych poszukiwaniach w pewnym momencie nalezy sie zatrzymac, bo gdy znajdzie sie juz 2-3 takie firmy co robi nasz przecietny inwestor - zbiera oferty od tych 2-3 firm, konfrontuje ich ze soba i skupia sie na pkt 2 - kto zejdzie nizej z cena.
> To wytwarza niezdrowy trend


A na czym innym w przedstawionej sytuacji inwestor ma się skupić ?? Wybrać najprzystojniejszego ?
Gdy Ty idziesz do salonu samochodowego po wspominaną Astrę to kupisz w salonie X za 80 tys czy Identyczną w salonie Y za 83 tys bo sprzedawca jakiś taki milszy ? :smile:  
Po prostu czasem tylko cena może być mierzalnym kryterium.
Inwestor jak już ma do wyboru te 2,3 firmy spełniające w jego przekonaniu założone przez niego kryteria to ma wybrać najdroższą? Dlaczego, skoro jest przekonany, że rozmawia z profesjonalistami i nie oszustami. Wtedy waży tylko cena. Zawsze tak było i zawsze tak będzie. Proste.

----------


## lukasz860910

Ja też znam wiele solidnych firm, jest wiele solidnych, znających się na swojej pracy fachowców. Nie raz chcąc zaoszczędzić pare złotych wybiera się inna firmę, później na poprawki stracisz dwa razy więcej albo co gorsza nie poprawiasz tego tylko patrzysz na to całe życie i się denerwujesz.

Na forach, w intrenecie jest wiele niezadowolonych klientów, problem w tym że jeżeli wykona się usługę dobrze to rzadko kto napisze pozytywny komentarz. Jeżeli zrobisz coś źle od razu pisze. Jest zły i wyładowuje się w intrenecie. Dlatego internet jest tym przepełniony.

Chodź nie da się ukryć że mamy bardzo dużo nieuczciwych, nieznających się na swojej pracy fachowców. 

Podsumowując: solidni fachowcy byli, są i będą!!! tak samo jak ich przeciwieństwo  :smile:

----------


## Nefer

Stereotyp goni stereotyp.

----------


## fighter1983

> A na czym innym w przedstawionej sytuacji inwestor ma się skupić ?? Wybrać najprzystojniejszego ?
> Gdy Ty idziesz do salonu samochodowego po wspominaną Astrę to kupisz w salonie X za 80 tys czy Identyczną w salonie Y za 83 tys bo sprzedawca jakiś taki milszy ? 
> Po prostu czasem tylko cena może być mierzalnym kryterium.
> Inwestor jak już ma do wyboru te 2,3 firmy spełniające w jego przekonaniu założone przez niego kryteria to ma wybrać najdroższą? Dlaczego, skoro jest przekonany, że rozmawia z profesjonalistami i nie oszustami. Wtedy waży tylko cena. Zawsze tak było i zawsze tak będzie. Proste.


bo akurat profesjonalizm, czyli wiedze na temat tego co sie robi latwo sprawdzic. 
wez jeden fakt, ale fakt.. oparty o fizyke budowy i zadzwon do mnie, rozmawiaj ze mna maks dlugo i zadawaj pytania. I otrzymasz w koncu odpowiedz zgodna z tym faktem. Nie jestem w stanie w 1 rozmowie tel przekazac calej wiedzy, po prostu rozmawiajac z klientem pewne rzeczy "na skroty" wyboeram za niego, optymalnie dla niego. wg mnie to jest porfesjonalizm. Bo po to wlasnie ja uczylem sie i ucze dalej przez 15 lat , zeby inwestor tego nie musial wiedziec. 
Ale to jest droga do sprawdzenia wiedzy i profesjonalizmu danej osoby. 
Dosc odwazne to bedzie, ale podejme taki challenge: niech mnie ktos sprobuje "zagiac" w systemach docieplen budynkow ETICS. mozna zadawac kazde pytanie.

----------


## Balto

Umowa - teoretycznie fajna sprawa, w praktyce liczy się wszystko co jest zapisane także to po czyjej stronie są zakupy, kto za nie odpowiada i tak dalej. Podobnie reklamacje. Tak naprawdę jest gros materiałów na rynku, których tam nie powinno być - bo tak, bo parametry jakie są zapisane w gwarancji oznaczają, że ekhm - więźba dawno będzie zgnita kiedy producent blachy na dach uzna reklamację. Podobnież rzecz ma się z klejami - tymi njatańszymi dostępnymi wszędzie reklamowanymi jako dobre i tanie. Coś jedynie może lub nie może być warte swej ceny. Ale to detal pomijany przez kupujących.
Wspominana wiele razy metoda: ale ja wiem lepiej bo czytałem, bo artykuł sponsorowany bo coś tam - trochę tak jakby klient zjadł wszystkie rozumy i okolice. Pół biedy jeśli tak jest naprawdę - ale to są wyjątki na palcach jednej ręki w roku się zmieszczą.  Reszta - rzecz zależy od wielu czynników...
Przykładem:
- znam kogoś kto stwierdził, że kupił droższy produkt bo sprzedawca był miły i wyjaśnił techniczne zawiłości, do tego dodał, że jakby co to prosi o telefon bo woli dwie rozmowy za dużo niż jedno pytanie za mało...
- znam także kogoś kto kupił u konkurencji bo jego nie interesuje nic innego poza ceną...
- znam także tych co stwierdzili, że kupują tylko dlatego, że ich sąsiad co mu ufają powiedział idź i kup tam i nigdzie indziej, bo jakieś problemy typu reklamacja czy tzw. doróbka zostały rozwiązane "w try miga"...
Ciągnąć można długo. Osobną od tego wszystkiego kwestią, jest to że najczęściej zadawane pytanie to czemu tak drogo i czy nie da się taniej. Taniej dla wielu oznacza możliwość zakupu bez żadnych dokumentów, zrobienie w ich mniemaniu prostych robót samodzielnie, czy tak jak w artykule sponsorowanym pisało. Niestety dopóki ludzi nie nauczą się kilku rzeczy będzie panowała wolna amerykanka. Ja jako firma nie mam szans podskoczyć wielkim marketom, nie mam szans podskoczyć tym co bez dokumentów robią. nie mam szans podskoczyć "garażowcom". To wy idąc do pana Stasia i umawiając się "na gębę" demolujecie rynek on owe 18 czy 20 zł/me liczy sobie na łapę, podczas gdy w normalnej firmie musiałbym do tego dołożyć ZUS-y czylim pół z tego, podatek dochodowy 1/5 z tego, kolejny podatek - czyli znów 1/5 i vat. Czyli jakieś pół lub więcej. Czekam na chętnego...

----------


## piotrek0m

> Ja jako firma nie mam szans podskoczyć wielkim marketom, [....]


Z tym się nie zgodzę, wielkie markety budowlane są droższe i autentycznie dziwię się ludziom którzy tłumnie tam kupują. Chyba decyduje wygoda zakupów i lenistwo w poszukaniu hurtowni budowlanej, elektrycznej czy np. instalacyjnej. W tego typu marketach kupiłem dosłownie kilka rzeczy, które musiałem kupić na już. Każdy produkt jest droższy, a większość to chiński szajs !

----------


## kater-acme

z marketami i autami wszystko ok, pierwsze wcale nie są najtańsze (chociażby ocieplenia, kleje, zaprawy, płyty GK, schody strychowe - to na bieżąco sprawdzam i nijak market nie wychodzi taniej za dokładnie ten sam produkt), a z autami cóż, Astra to Astra, cena to cena, filozofii nie ma

ale tytuł wątku dotyczy WYKONAWCÓW, a dokładniej USŁUG przez nich świadczonych - a tu nic nie jest takie same ani porównywalne...

zawodowo prowadzę działalność usługową i często z podwykonawców korzystam; do tego praktycznie każde zlecenie jest inne, a poddostawcy to po prostu ludzie - owszem, ceną można już wstępnie określić kto zrobi dobrze, a kto na odwal, tak samo można ich CV sprawdzić, referencje (na portalach branżowych), czasem po prostu po rozmowie z takim człowiekiem wiem czego się spodziewać; ale czasem zawiodą - np. pani z 20-letnią praktyką, rozbudowanym profilem na branżowej www, z kursami i pieczątkami - a spie..... ła zlecenie koncertowo - i potem ja to poprawiam (na szczęście można poprawić, a nawet całkowicie zmienić)

ale tak czy siak jakość usługi to jednak loteria...

----------


## Balto

Z marketami niestety jest tak, że gros cen jakie są na najbardziej typowe materiały - są niższe. Często bez względu na jakość oferowanych przezeń materiałów. Przy okazji: wykonawca i jego solidność czy nie wiąże się także z cenami zakupu. Albo klient załatwia sam sobie materiał, a wiadomo jaka jest jego logika najczęstsza, albo wykonawca jeśli dogada się na cenę z materiałem też ma szerokie pole do popisu - tym bardziej, że ludzie tutaj czytaj: inwestorzy mają jedną rzecz jako wyznacznik dobroci wykonawcy: cena. Nie ma siły gdzieś trzeba pocyganić...

----------


## Stanowska

> bo akurat profesjonalizm, czyli wiedze na temat tego co sie robi latwo sprawdzic. 
> wez jeden fakt, ale fakt.. oparty o fizyke budowy i zadzwon do mnie, rozmawiaj ze mna maks dlugo i zadawaj pytania. I otrzymasz w koncu odpowiedz zgodna z tym faktem. Nie jestem w stanie w 1 rozmowie tel przekazac calej wiedzy, po prostu rozmawiajac z klientem pewne rzeczy "na skroty" wyboeram za niego, optymalnie dla niego. wg mnie to jest porfesjonalizm. Bo po to wlasnie ja uczylem sie i ucze dalej przez 15 lat , zeby inwestor tego nie musial wiedziec. 
> Ale to jest droga do sprawdzenia wiedzy i profesjonalizmu danej osoby. 
> Dosc odwazne to bedzie, ale podejme taki challenge: niech mnie ktos sprobuje "zagiac" w systemach docieplen budynkow ETICS. mozna zadawac kazde pytanie.


Co z tego, że TY masz WIEDZĘ, skoro i tak zatrudniasz podwykonawców? 
Twoja WIEDZA, to tylko TEORIA. To mała część rzeczy, które składają się na poprawne wykonanie usługi.
Ja np. wolę zatrudnić starszego fachowca za pół Twojej ceny, który ma DOŚWIADCZENIE i niejednokrotnie wiedzę, którą Ty będziesz miał dopiero za następne 15 lat.

----------


## fighter1983

> Co z tego, że TY masz WIEDZĘ, skoro i tak zatrudniasz podwykonawców? 
> Twoja WIEDZA, to tylko TEORIA. To mała część rzeczy, które składają się na poprawne wykonanie usługi.
> Ja np. wolę zatrudnić starszego fachowca za pół Twojej ceny, który ma DOŚWIADCZENIE i niejednokrotnie wiedzę, którą Ty będziesz miał dopiero za następne 15 lat.


To nie do konca tak, ze zatrudniam 100% podwykonawcow, czasami zdarza mi sie skorzystac z firmy podwykonawczej, ale zazwyczaj robimy swoimi ludzmi. Natomiast personalnie gdybym mial to robic - na 100% nie bylbym tak tani jak obecnie  :smile:  
To dziala w bardzo prosty sposob: godzina mojej pracy, niewazne co bede robic, moge zmywac podlogi, moge kleic styropian, moge prowadzic doradztwo techniczne, nadzor nad pracownikami na budowie, koordynacje dostaw, budowe sieci (wykluczam uslugi masazu erotycznego itd) ale wszystko co nie uwlacza mojej godnosci kosztuje X zlotych. i nie jest to stawka pracownika fizycznego na budowie. 
Mam taka kolezanke, pracuje jako glowny architekt w jednej z warszawskich duzych firm, zarabia powiedzialbym.... bardzo dobrze. Jako jedna z kilku osob w EUROPIE ma uprawnienia i wiedze do tego, aby np zatwierdzic projekt 2 linii metra w W-wie... 
Jak myslisz: czy ona siedzi i rysuje to w autocadzie czy korzysta z rzeszy mniejszych projektantow/architektow, koordynuje ich prace, nanosi poprawki etc.
Na koncu wyglada to tak, ze za jej jeden podpis na projekcie - otrzymuje gratyfikacje, ktorej ja nie potrafie nawet poprawnie zapisac bo mi sie zera na kalkulatorze nie mieszcza. 
Mam nadzieje, ze moje zycie nie potoczy sie tak, ze godzina mojej pracy bedzie kosztowala tyle co przecietnego stojacego "spod budki z piwem".

A skoro juz koniecznie chcesz wnikac w ten temat i podobne... odpowiedz mi dlaczego mamy tyle watkow, gdzie cos sie stalo, ostatni: 
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...C5%82o-nie-tak
to wlasnie taki "15 lat dolewajacy grunt do farby" wykonawca to robil. Na 100% byl tanszy o polowe ode mnie.. tylko ze ja bym nie pozwolil moim ludziom lub podwykonawcy tak spieprzyc tej roboty... bo wiem czym grozi takie "ulepszanie" produktu w oparciu o wiedze zbudowana przy budowaniu "kurnikow" (nie uwlaczajac budujacym fermy kurze) przez "ostatnie 15 lat"
Dziwne ze tego nie rozumiesz ... to takie proste jest.

----------


## Stanowska

> A skoro juz koniecznie chcesz wnikac w ten temat i podobne... odpowiedz mi dlaczego mamy tyle watkow, gdzie cos sie stalo, ostatni: 
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...C5%82o-nie-tak
> to wlasnie taki "15 lat dolewajacy grunt do farby" wykonawca to robil. Na 100% byl tanszy o polowe ode mnie.. tylko ze ja bym nie pozwolil moim ludziom lub podwykonawcy tak spieprzyc tej roboty... bo wiem czym grozi takie "ulepszanie" produktu w oparciu o wiedze zbudowana przy budowaniu "kurnikow" (nie uwlaczajac budujacym fermy kurze) przez "ostatnie 15 lat"
> Dziwne ze tego nie rozumiesz ... to takie proste jest.


I uważasz, że TYLKO TY to wiesz? A przykładowy pan Bohdan, który 35 lat temu zaczynał od malowania pokoi, tego nie wie?
Mylisz się i to bardzo.
Ci ludzie, którzy mają teraz po 50-60 lat, niejednokrotnie wiedzą więcej, niż ty z piętnastoma latami praktyki.
Nie wszyscy rzecz jasna, bo ja nie piszę o tych "fachowcach", którzy z braku pracy ogłaszają się jako złota rączka. Ja piszę o fachowcach z krwi i kości, którzy jak zobaczą ścianę i nożem skrobną, to wiedzą, z czego jest ta ściana i jak do niej podejść.
A takich ludzi jest wielu, chociaż coraz mniej i robią to, co najlepiej potrafią za pół ceny rynkowej, bo ich państwo polskie zmusiło do tego, aby zapierdzielać za pół normalnej stawki budowlanej, aby do ciągnąć do 67 lat, a i często dużo dłużej, bo im emerytura nie pozwala na godziwe życie.

Tak jest, panie PROFESJONALISTO.

----------


## fighter1983

> I uważasz, że TYLKO TY to wiesz? A przykładowy pan Bohdan, który 35 lat temu zaczynał od malowania pokoi, tego nie wie?
> Mylisz się i to bardzo.
> Ci ludzie, którzy mają teraz po 50-60 lat, niejednokrotnie wiedzą więcej, niż ty z piętnastoma latami praktyki.
> Nie wszyscy rzecz jasna, bo ja nie piszę o tych "fachowcach", którzy z braku pracy ogłaszają się jako złota rączka. Ja piszę o fachowcach z krwi i kości, którzy jak zobaczą ścianę i nożem skrobną, to wiedzą, z czego jest ta ściana i jak do niej podejść.
> A takich ludzi jest wielu, chociaż coraz mniej i robią to, co najlepiej potrafią za pół ceny rynkowej, bo ich państwo polskie zmusiło do tego, aby zapierdzielać za pół normalnej stawki budowlanej, aby do ciągnąć do 67 lat, a i często dużo dłużej, bo im emerytura nie pozwala na godziwe życie.
> 
> Tak jest, panie PROFESJONALISTO.


To o czym piszesz to tragedia ludzka. Ze PROS pracuje za polowe stawki prosa. 
robil to co kochal, nie patrzyl na pieniadze... pracowal sumiennie i rzetelnie. i go Panstwo, lub nieuczciwi kontrahenci mowiac wprosz: oszukali (chociaz wypadaloby uzyc slowa bardziej "budowlanego" zaczynajacego sie od wy... ). I takich ludzi mam w ekipie, slucham ich, bo wiem, ze wykonawczych rzeczy o ktorych poki co - nie mam pojecia - wlasnie od nich sie naucze. Natomiast od strony papierowej - ucze ich ja - zeby wlasnie nie dolewali gruntu do farby, nawet jak to wiedza. 
To jest kompromis... tylko dlaczego dziwisz sie temu, ze ja nie chce w wieku 67 lat szukac dorywczej pracy?
Ja wiem ze mam byc dobry, ale nie bede pracowac za polowe tego ... bo skoncze tak samo, ze majac 67 lat bede szukac pracy. 
Nie.. tak to nie bedzie  :smile:  
w tej chwili srednio 1m2 wykonania elewacji u mnie (samej robocizny) kosztuje ok 60zl netto/m2 daze do tego, aby kosztowal 200 i wiecej. Znam taka firme, ktora pracuje za 200+ za robocizne i maja kolejke na 4 lata... wystarczy ten sam lvl osiagnac, a na chwile obecna - jestem w stanie wykonac prace i doradztwo na tym samym poziomie (albo tak mi sie wydaje)

----------


## EWBUD

> I uważasz, że TYLKO TY to wiesz? A przykładowy pan Bohdan, który 35 lat temu zaczynał od malowania pokoi, tego nie wie?
> Mylisz się i to bardzo.
> Ci ludzie, którzy mają teraz po 50-60 lat, niejednokrotnie wiedzą więcej, niż ty z piętnastoma latami praktyki.
> Nie wszyscy rzecz jasna, bo ja nie piszę o tych "fachowcach", którzy z braku pracy ogłaszają się jako złota rączka. Ja piszę o fachowcach z krwi i kości, którzy jak zobaczą ścianę i nożem skrobną, to wiedzą, z czego jest ta ściana i jak do niej podejść.
> A takich ludzi jest wielu, chociaż coraz mniej i robią to, co najlepiej potrafią za pół ceny rynkowej, bo ich państwo polskie zmusiło do tego, aby zapierdzielać za pół normalnej stawki budowlanej, aby do ciągnąć do 67 lat, a i często dużo dłużej, bo im emerytura nie pozwala na godziwe życie.
> 
> Tak jest, panie PROFESJONALISTO.


"I uważasz, że TYLKO TY to wiesz?" - przecież nigdzie tak nie napisał?
"Mylisz się i to bardzo." - więc nie może się mylić  :smile: 
"Ci ludzie, którzy mają teraz po 50-60 lat, niejednokrotnie wiedzą więcej, niż ty z piętnastoma latami praktyki." - hm.... wiesz jak jest ze starszymi pracownikami? takimi 50 i więcej? Robia tak jak Ty chcesz dopóki na nich patrzysz, jak spuścisz ich z oka, to już robią tak jak 30 lat temu, a ówczesne standardy wykonania nijak się mają do wymagań współczesnych Inwestorów - ja u siebie 3 razy "dałem szansę" za każdym razem niewypał - ściana otynkowana jak za Gierka.... Więcej już "szans" nie będzie.
" robią to, co najlepiej potrafią za pół ceny rynkowej, bo ich państwo polskie zmusiło do tego, aby zapierdzielać za pół normalnej stawki budowlanej" - pół stawki budowlanej.... spójrz na to z 2 strony.... przychodzi młody chłopak, chce pracować uczciwie, zatrudnić go trzeba, ZUS, US itd.... ale za co? skąd k....  :smile:  że się tak wyrażę, pieniądze na te opłaty? jak przyjdzie gość i zrobi za pół stawki? i młodego nie zatrudnię bo nie mam kasy.... młody robi na czarno....robi....robi...robi....bierze jakieś zasiłki na które idzie nasza wspólna kasa....robi....aż w końcu nie ma siły robić, miarka się przebiera i odchodzi..... i robi sam....za pół stawki.....i koło się zamyka....
Tak jest Panie Inwestorze.

----------


## EWBUD

> "I uważasz, że TYLKO TY to wiesz?" - przecież nigdzie tak nie napisał?
> "Mylisz się i to bardzo." - więc nie może się mylić 
> "Ci ludzie, którzy mają teraz po 50-60 lat, niejednokrotnie wiedzą więcej, niż ty z piętnastoma latami praktyki." - hm.... wiesz jak jest ze starszymi pracownikami? takimi 50 i więcej? Robia tak jak Ty chcesz dopóki na nich patrzysz, jak spuścisz ich z oka, to już robią tak jak 30 lat temu, a ówczesne standardy wykonania nijak się mają do wymagań współczesnych Inwestorów - ja u siebie 3 razy "dałem szansę" za każdym razem niewypał - ściana otynkowana jak za Gierka.... Więcej już "szans" nie będzie.
> " robią to, co najlepiej potrafią za pół ceny rynkowej, bo ich państwo polskie zmusiło do tego, aby zapierdzielać za pół normalnej stawki budowlanej" - pół stawki budowlanej.... spójrz na to z 2 strony.... przychodzi młody chłopak, chce pracować uczciwie, zatrudnić go trzeba, ZUS, US itd.... ale za co? skąd k....  że się tak wyrażę, pieniądze na te opłaty? jak przyjdzie gość i zrobi za pół stawki? i młodego nie zatrudnię bo nie mam kasy.... młody robi na czarno....robi....robi...robi....bierze jakieś zasiłki na które idzie nasza wspólna kasa....robi....aż w końcu nie ma siły robić, miarka się przebiera i odchodzi..... i robi sam....za pół stawki.....i koło się zamyka....
> Tak jest Panie Inwestorze.


No bo zapomniałem dodać:
nie generalizujmy...pewnie trafiają się starsi ludzie którzy potrafią pracować ok, ale ja osobiscie jeszcze takich nie spotkałem - moze kiedyś trafię  :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

> "I uważasz, że TYLKO TY to wiesz?" - przecież nigdzie tak nie napisał?
> "Mylisz się i to bardzo." - więc nie może się mylić 
> "Ci ludzie, którzy mają teraz po 50-60 lat, niejednokrotnie wiedzą więcej, niż ty z piętnastoma latami praktyki." - hm.... wiesz jak jest ze starszymi pracownikami? takimi 50 i więcej? Robia tak jak Ty chcesz dopóki na nich patrzysz, jak spuścisz ich z oka, to już robią tak jak 30 lat temu, a ówczesne standardy wykonania nijak się mają do wymagań współczesnych Inwestorów - ja u siebie 3 razy "dałem szansę" za każdym razem niewypał - ściana otynkowana jak za Gierka.... Więcej już "szans" nie będzie.
> " robią to, co najlepiej potrafią za pół ceny rynkowej, bo ich państwo polskie zmusiło do tego, aby zapierdzielać za pół normalnej stawki budowlanej" - pół stawki budowlanej.... spójrz na to z 2 strony.... przychodzi młody chłopak, chce pracować uczciwie, zatrudnić go trzeba, ZUS, US itd.... ale za co? skąd k....  że się tak wyrażę, pieniądze na te opłaty? jak przyjdzie gość i zrobi za pół stawki? i młodego nie zatrudnię bo nie mam kasy.... młody robi na czarno....robi....robi...robi....bierze jakieś zasiłki na które idzie nasza wspólna kasa....robi....aż w końcu nie ma siły robić, miarka się przebiera i odchodzi..... i robi sam....za pół stawki.....i koło się zamyka....
> Tak jest Panie Inwestorze.


o wlasnie: ewbuxxxo w kwestiach wykonawczych jest dla mnie wzorem i zrodlem wiedzy "praktycznej" jak Ty to mowisz - pracowal na rusztowaniu, kleil, ciagnal tynk. Niuasow wykonawczych ucze sie wlasnie od niego. 
sadze ze niekoniecznie musze wiedziec wszystko... po to znam Piotrka zeby zadzwonic i zapytac, jak nie wiem jak rozwiazac problem z wykonaniem jakiegos detalu.
SLUCHAM odpowiedzi... bo to problem generalnie spoleczenstwa, nie sluchaja, tylko wiedza lepiej....
wiec slucham dziekuje za odpowiedz - zestawiam z wiedza teoretyczna i szukam luk. gdy takie sie znajda - konsultuje z Piotrkiem.. jak mi dalej nie pasuje - konsultuje z np... Dyrektorem technicznym Caparol Polska. i ponownie z Piotrkiem...
Ja sie nie wstydze ze czegos jeszcze nie wiem... i przyznaje sie do bledu... zawsze gdy go popelnie.

----------


## Balto

Stanowska: problem nie polega na tym, że ktoś bierze 35 zł/m2 a nie 60 jak koledzy, że umowa wygląda na zasadzie "podanie graby" tylko na papierze, imię, nazwisko i co tam jeszcze. Problem leży gdzieś indziej. W wiedzy. Są różne jej typy. Fighter ma więcej wiedzy z książek, ewbuxxxo - praktycznej. Ja raczej - technologicznej. Problem leży jednakże gdzieś indziej - Każda osoba z naszej trójki a za kilka innych gotów sobie jestem rękę uciąć przy samej pewnej części ciała, że jeśli coś robi to WIE dlaczego tak robi a nie BO TAK, jeśli nie wie to PYTA a nie próbuje wymyślić dlaczego. Po prostu ROZUMIE dlaczego technologia jest taka a nie inna, dlaczego ma być taki a nie inny grunt czy styropian. To zaś oznacza, że inwestor płaci za fakt zarówno WIEDZY jak i ZROZUMIENIA oraz zdolności do NAUKI danego wykonawcy.
Wykonawca który powie "bo tak" na pytanie czemu Pan tak robi to jest d... a nie wykonawca. I tak ta robota będzie zrobiona. Rozumienie dlaczego oznacza, że wiem doskonale w jaki sposób i po co stosować to czy tamto, rozrabiać rzadziej albo gęściej, robić przerwy w tym a nie innym miejscu, oznacza to także że wybrnę z problemu. Kosztem tego może być telefon do przyjaciela, łyskacz postawiony za pomoc i przyjazd, czasem relacje z serii osobistych lub wymiana wiedzy. Za to się płaci nie 35 a 60 zł / m2... albo 20 a nie 12 i tak dalej.

----------


## Stanowska

Wniosek z tego taki, że "fachowców" nie można wartościować. Ani na tych młodych oświeconych, ani na starych doświadczonych.
A firma, w której szef zatrudnia różnych podwykonawców, sama się utrzyma tylko wtedy, jeżeli są spełnione dwa warunki:
1) Cena.
2) Doświadczenie.

I tyle. Odwrotnie nie ma szans. No chyba, że przy jakiś megabudowach, na które ogłaszane są przetargi, gdzie przede wszystkim doświadczenie jest zawarte w klauzuli, co nie znaczy, że za wyższą cenę zrobią lepiej. Być może szybciej, ale niekoniecznie lepiej.

----------


## Balto

Stanowska: znów mogą zrobić szybciej pewne rzeczy bo doskonale wiedzą gdzie można "pogonić" robotę bez szkody dla jakości, gdzie i co zastosować by było dobrze. Co najistotniejsze to to, że wiedzą gdzie każda rzecz musi być wykonana super starannie i tak dokładnie jak to tylko możliwe, bo mogą z tego wyjść problemy i to nie teraz ale po drugiej zimie dopiero...
Wielkie przetargi gdzie najistotniejsza jest cena jeśli nie ma podanego konkretnego materiału oznaczają "obgryzanie" na jakości materiału. Bo tam są największe możliwości manewru, którego laik nigdy w życiu nie zauważy. Jeśli jest dany materiał to zawsze można go zużyć tak mało jak się tylko da, bo to kosztuje. A jeśli nie da się na materiale bo jego zapewnia inwestor - to jedyna szansa by ludzie stali się stachanowcami i tak oni robili setki procent normy. Wiadomo kosztem czego - jakości.
Przy okazji mała uwaga: dobrego majstra poznasz także po tym, że jak będzie sam przygotowywał sobie zaprawę to będzie ją robił ze składników naprawdę wysokiej jakości i nie będzie żadnego "uda się albo nie". W najgorszym razie przyjedzie jego kumpel i przy kawie rozwiążą problem. W cenie tych kilku złotych za m2 więcej niż średnia ogólorejonowa - 10%....

----------


## piotrek0m

Czy każdy z nas wykonuje swoją pracę zawodową z pełnym zaangażowaniem, skupieniem i staraniem się o jak najlepsze jej wykonanie? Codziennie? Obawiam się, że nikt tak nie robi. Dlaczego wykonawcy budowlani mieliby funkcjonować inaczej niż każdy inny człowiek. Róznica jest taka, że to my płacimy własne ciężko zarobione pieniądze i mamy zupełnie inne oczekiwania. Pewno takie same oczekiwania ma nasz kierownik, szef, właściciel firmy od nas samych ...

----------


## shl

Żyjemy na powierzchni Ziemi ,gdzie produkują buble niepotrzebne w budowie.
Używają ich prości niemyślący wykonawcy bo rynek to napędza a trwałość bubla wychodzi po kilku latach.

----------


## Stanowska

Dlatego tutaj nie będę broniła swoich racji za wszelka cenę, bo temat jest dość "płynny".
Są dobrzy i tani fachowcy, tak samo jak są ci, którzy się cenią, a fuszerkę odwalą. To jest niestety loteria.
Także życzę Wam, budującym, abyście trafili na tych pierwszych, albo przynajmniej coś pomiędzy...  :yes:

----------


## Balto

piotrek0m: masz pecha... ja mimo zmęczenia i "mania dość i prawie" staram się by zawsze to co robię, piszę, sprawdzam było zrobione na tip top. Jeśli jestem chory lub nie jestem w stanie, staram się to zacząć robić kiedy wiem że zrobię to dobrze. Dziwak jestem w tej kwestii, a tak naprawdę każdy klient jest i skarbnicą wiedzy i pytań i kimś kto recenzuje Twoją pracę,a zupełnie z boku czasem rozmowa z nim naprawdę dużo może pomóc....

----------


## Jan P.

To jest temat rzeka. Są ludzie i ludziska. Tak ze strony wykonawców jak i inwestorów. Trzeba myśleć ,czytać , dokształcać się. Szanować siebie i otoczenie. Często mówię chłopcom ; Spójrz oczyma inwestora . Czy TY byś odebrał tą  robotę ?. To działa , zmusza do myślenia. Jan

----------


## bielik26

Co do terminów to trzeba sie zabezpieczyc w zapas każdemu może sie cos wydarzyć ekipy brac tylko sprawdzone .Szukacie po taniości to macie swoje problemy. :bash:  :bash:  :bash:  :bash:  :bash:

----------


## belinea

Mysle, ze pytanie w temacie. Czy odhyly w wielkosci pomieszczen (szerokosci/dlugosci) w porownaniu do projektu (zalozmy, ze mowimy o scianach konstrukcyjnych, ktore musza byc 1 do 1 jak w projekcie) rzedu 1-2 cm, to jest cos nalezy uznac za 'norme'? Mowiac wprost, czy jakikolwiek odhyl od wymiarow w projekcie kwalifikuje sie na uznanie bledu i domaganie sie rozbiorki i powtorzenia prac? Bo nie wiem w jaki stan umyslu sie wprowadzic przed ocena prac budowlanych?  :smile:

----------


## hajnel

No bez jaj...

----------


## belinea

> No bez jaj...


Po tej bogatej wypowiedzi wnioskuje, ze ma byc co do milimetra. Pytanie czy w praktyce tak sie dzieje, statystycznie przynahmniej. Zgaduje, ze nie (zreszta, spojrzmy na tytul tego watku  :wink:  ). Sa rozni wykonawcy a domow w Polsce buduje sie duzo. W zawiazku z czym pytanie praktyczne, co robic gdy beda jednak drobne roznice

----------


## hajnel

Źle wnioskujesz. Zacznę od tego, że wszystko powinno być zgodnie z wymiarami z projektu. Ale jeśli będziesz miała jedno pomieszczenie większe o 2cm, a drugie mniejsze to stanie się jakaś tragedia? Jestem za tym, żeby wykonawcy się starali i robili dokładnie, ale w praktyce czasem to różnie wychodzi. W zasadzie mało gdzie widać na budowie niwelator i kierownika budowy cały czas. Niektórzy mają odchyłki w pionie po 2cm i żyją  :wink: . Ważne czy jest dobrze wymurowane, a dwa cm w jedną czy druga stronę....

----------


## belinea

Sprawdzilem wymiary fundamentow i te zewnatrzne wszystkie sie zgadzaja. W srodku natomiast jedna os jest przesunieta o ok 2cm, w zwiazku z czym zmienia sie wielkosc dwoch obszarow, ktore dzeli. Przy czym bloczki fundamentowe sa o 1cm szersze od bloczkow na sciany wiec da sie to jeszcze o 1cm skorygowac. Generalnie nie mam problemu z tak minimalna zmianu powierzchni pokojow ale jako laik wolalem miec pewnosc, ze takie roznice nie stwarzaja ryzyka konstrukcyjnego w budownictwie tego typu

----------


## hajnel

to zmierz jeszcze przekątne
ważniejsze jest np. czy zbrojenie jest takie jak w projekcie i otulenie prętów dobre

----------


## marecki73

Czytam i czytam ten temat i włos się na głowie jeży, dopiero się szukujemy do budowy ale widzę że trzeba będzie nie dwa ale trzy razy ludziom na rece patrzec by sie to jako tako kupy trzymalo

----------


## Jan P.

Samo patrzenie nie wystarczy. Potrzebna wiedza i doświadczenie. Weź SWOJEGO kierownika budowy. Jan

----------


## adamescu

Ja wybrałem kamieniarzy z górnej jeśli nie najwyższej półki cenowej. Niestety nie było mnie przy rozpoczęciu prac z powodów zawodowych. Później okazało się, że pierwsze dwa dni to była impreza którą sobie urządzili.. Później byli pilnowani przez kamery to wzięli się za robotę ale i tak okazało się że są poprawki bo beton między kamieniami zaczął pękać. Nie zawsze więc wysoka cena jest wyznacznikiem jakości.

----------


## Nefer

ja wzięłam do kostki ekipę _poleconą_ (a nie z nawyższej półki cenowej) i stali pod furtką o 6.00 rano, a kończyli o 20. Robili sobie jedną przerwę na drugie śniadanie i zapierdzielali aż wióry leciały w temperaturze +35 w cieniu (taki mamy klimat). 
Wszystko kwestia ludzi.

----------


## adamescu

> ja wzięłam do kostki ekipę _poleconą_ (a nie z nawyższej półki cenowej) i stali pod furtką o 6.00 rano, a kończyli o 20. Robili sobie jedną przerwę na drugie śniadanie i zapierdzielali aż wióry leciały w temperaturze +35 w cieniu (taki mamy klimat). 
> Wszystko kwestia ludzi.


Ta też niestety była polecona.

----------


## Nefer

To wszystko zależy tylko i wyłącznie od ludzi. Albo się trafi albo nie.

----------


## piotrek0m

Nie ma wykonawcy solidnego. 
Każdy robi mniejsze lub większe błędy... Trafiamy na tych co robią mniejsze ... ot przykład ostatni... 20 lat gość robi ocieplenia i elewacje. Pojawiło się pękniecie na lukarnie na wysokości wieńca - ok, ma prawo, budynek pracuje, ale dlaczego takie szerokie.... dłubie sobie w tej szczelinie, dłubie i co... siatki nie ma... rozdłubuję dalej i nie ma... ot pracownik (50 % szans, że robił to szef, a 50 % że pracownik) nie dał w tym miejscu siatki... miejsce wymagające odrobinę więcej wysiłku, ściana wąska, parapet z jednej strony, dach z drugiej, może nie zauważył, a może nie chciało mu się docinać siatki... i teraz gdybym tam miał strukturę to miałbym też niezłe pęknięcie, dobrze, że mam zaciągnięty samym klejem to jeszcze można łatwo naprawić... i tacy są wykonawcy... 
pytam:
- ile takich miejsc jeszcze mogę mieć na elewacji... 
- nie ma żadnych - zapewnia wykonawca, a ja i tak tego nie sprawdzę...

----------


## adamescu

W innym wątku pisałem o wykonaniu spoin pomiędzy płytami gk. Wykonawcy którzy zajmują się tym podobno od kilku lat nie potrafili u mnie połączeń wykonać poprawnie. Po ok. 3 miesiącach pojawiły się pęknięcia spoin. Nie jest to coś specjalnie skomplikowanego. Większość wiadomości zaczerpnąłem z neta i zrobiłem to tak że nie ma żadnych problemów. Wystarczy chcieć i przyłożyć się do tego co się robi.

----------


## laskim

Jak do tej pory tfu tfu trafiałem na solidnych wykonawców  :smile:  SSO zrobili mi górale w miesiąc (parterówka 171m2 po podłodze) i w zasadzie to była pierwsza lepsza ekipa którą wybrałem. po prostu budowali sąsiadce i dała mi kontakt  :smile:  Ściany proste kierbud zachwycony (wziął nr tel ekipy) Ci górale dali mi nr do tynkarzy od tynków cem-wap + kwarc to tez ich zatrudniłem (tez za innymi sie nie rozglądałem). Robili we dwóch 3 tyg 550m2 ręcznie rzucali i co najlepsze bez tych listw do ustawiania pionów. Pomyślałem sobie "ciekawe jakie będą fale po tej robocie" Do dzis chodze z łata 2m i tak przykładam do scian, świece halogenem 500W i noo kurde wszędzie równiutko,dolega łata, gładka jak gips prawie, kąty sa proste. Pytam sie goscia ile juz robi tynki i dlaczego nie robi na listwach. Odpowiedział że jak ktos nie umie robić to robi na listwach a gość robi juz ponad 20lat tynki i jak sam mówi lubi ta pracę :0

----------


## DO**KN

Zapraszam do współpracy.
Terminów zawrtych w umowie zawsze dotrzymujemy, wystarczy zapytać naszych Inwestorów.

----------

